# Comprare una macchina ... si chiedono consigli!



## Calipso (15 Luglio 2014)

la vorrei usata... che consumi poco, piccina ma non smart e che costi poco... 

consigli?


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Luglio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> la vorrei usata... che consumi poco, piccina ma non smart e che costi poco...
> 
> consigli?


Mini diesel del 2004 grigia chiaro con tettuccio grigio chiaro 3
4000€ ed è tua...ci fai la tua figura senza esagerare...1.4 di cilindrata..

Se puoi spendere di più è bellissima la nuova renault Clio rossa... mmm


----------



## Calipso (15 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mini diesel del 2004 grigia chiaro con tettuccio grigio chiaro 3
> 4000€ ed è tua...ci fai la tua figura senza esagerare...1.4 di cilindrata..
> 
> Se puoi spendere di più è bellissima la nuova renault Clio rossa... mmm


Stella del 2004 ha 10 anni... dipende dai km..., 1.4 consuma parecchio...


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Luglio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Stella del 2004 ha 10 anni... dipende dai km..., 1.4 consuma parecchio...


La vuoi di cilindrata più piccola? Del 2004 dipende chi l'ha avuta la trovi anche con 70000 km... poi dipende. ..la vuoi di cilindrata minore? Che budget hai di base?


----------



## Spider (15 Luglio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> la vorrei usata... che consumi poco, piccina ma non smart e che costi poco...
> 
> consigli?



una bella cariola,
 dire che potrebbe andare.
comunque le ATOS Hunday sono imbattibili.
quatrro sportelli, stai alta, consumi veramente poco, poca manutenzione, leggere e scattose quanto basta.
naturalmente parliamo di classe proletaria... mica classe A,
sei per caso comunista???


----------



## Calipso (15 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> La vuoi di cilindrata più piccola? Del 2004 dipende chi l'ha avuta la trovi anche con 70000 km... poi dipende. ..la vuoi di cilindrata minore? Che budget hai di base?



in realtà se la cilindrata non è altissima, consuma un pò meno... ci dovrei viaggiare parecchio... il budget è da definire, dipende molto dal rateale che mi fanno...


----------



## Calipso (15 Luglio 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> una bella cariola,
> dire che potrebbe andare.
> comunque le ATOS Hunday sono imbattibili.
> quatrro sportelli, stai alta, consumi veramente poco, poca manutenzione, leggere e scattose quanto basta.
> ...



Ahahahaha comunista direi di no... ma non ho gran budget a disposizione, poi per me la macchina è giusto un mezzo di trasporto... le Atos... non male! in effetti l'idea di una orientale  non mi spiaceva...
A me ispirava tanto la aygo di toyota


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> in realtà se la cilindrata non è altissima, consuma un pò meno... ci dovrei viaggiare parecchio... il budget è da definire, dipende molto dal rateale che mi fanno...


siamo nel 2014,puoi già cercare una ibrida o un mezzo cui sia possibile innestare il serbatoio per metano o GPL

se dovrai viaggiare parecchio,meglio avere qualcosa in più di cilindrata,col risparmio che avresti sul carburante il guadagno è sensibile


----------



## Calipso (15 Luglio 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> siamo nel 2014,puoi già cercare una ibrida o un mezzo cui sia possibile innestare il serbatoio per metano o GPL
> 
> se dovrai viaggiare parecchio,meglio avere qualcosa in più di cilindrata,col risparmio che avresti sul carburante il guadagno è sensibile



ci ho pensato anche io alle ibride... ma sono piuttosto care..


----------



## Scaredheart (15 Luglio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> ci ho pensato anche io alle ibride... ma sono piuttosto care..


Ci sono gli incentivi!


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> ci ho pensato anche io alle ibride... ma sono piuttosto care..


riesci a fare una valutazione media di quanti km pensi di fare in un anno?


----------



## lolapal (15 Luglio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> la vorrei usata... che consumi poco, piccina ma non smart e che costi poco...
> 
> consigli?


Io con la mia pandina a metano ci viaggio bene, anche viaggi abbastanza lunghi. L'anno scorso ho fatto circa 800 km in un giorno... 



perplesso ha detto:


> riesci a fare una valutazione media di quanti km pensi di fare in un anno?


Pragmatic-man in action.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2014)

La y è molto bella ed elegante, va benissimo ed è in promozione.


----------



## Zod (16 Luglio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> la vorrei usata... che consumi poco, piccina ma non smart e che costi poco...
> 
> consigli?


http://www.skoda-auto.it/promozioni/promozioni-skoda/citigo-metano

Meccanica Wolkswagen, non consuma niente, nuova, meno di 10 mila euro. Costa più dell'eventuale usata che pensavi, ma ti rifai negli anni con il risparmio di carburante. Ed è nuova con tutte le garanzie. Io che ragiono sempre in termini di lungo periodo e quindi di ammortamento costi non avrei dubbi.


----------



## JON (16 Luglio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> la vorrei usata... che consumi poco, piccina ma non smart e che costi poco...
> 
> consigli?


Volkswagen Polo. La nuova è carina e mi pare la facciano anche a metano, ma se dev'essere usata devi andare sulla penultima serie che non è male.

Se devi viaggiare molto non puoi tirare la cinghia più di tanto, ti serve un mezzo adeguato sotto tutti i punti di vista.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> la vorrei usata... che consumi poco, piccina ma non smart e che costi poco...
> 
> consigli?


http://www.autoscout24.it/Details.aspx?id=249832537&asrc=st|as


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2014)

Noi abbiamo in famiglia una C3 del 2012, che usa mia moglie.
E' un'ottima macchina, ben finita, spaziosa, quasi una piccola monovolume, l'interno è molto gradevole, quasi sfizioso, soprattutto col parabrezza panoramico, si guida bene, è leggera e divertente e ben accessoriata (autoradio comandi al volante, cassetto refrigerato, jack per mp3, etc) . La linea ci guadagna con i cerchi in lega da 16 che hanno molte exclusive e qualche seduction (la versione intermedia). Rispetto alla Polo c'è più spazio. 
E costa relativamente poco.
Qui esempi di usato recente, ma anche sul nuovo se becchi l'offerta puoi portartela via con poco
http://www.subito.it/auto/citroen-c3-1-4-exclusive-2011-brescia-94363792.htm
http://www.subito.it/auto/citroen-c3-2-serie-2012-milano-95775216.htm

La 1.1 a benzina è spompatina, come tutte le base della categoria. Il 1.4 è lo stesso della Mini.
Meglio i diesel.
E' un'auto da città con cui puoi anche fare viaggi più lunghi.


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2014)

Altrimenti, sul nuovo hai la Dacia Sandero, motore e meccanica Renault.
http://www.dacia.it/veicoli/nuova-sandero/


----------



## lothar57 (16 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Altrimenti, sul nuovo hai la Dacia Sandero, motore e meccanica Renault.
> http://www.dacia.it/veicoli/nuova-sandero/


che schifo di macchina...spero tu stia scherzando,un'amico ha visto su un ponte da officina la mitica Duster.
A parte i freni a tamburo stile anni 50,e'costruita male,con parti scadenti...poi e'made in marocco no???che pretendi??


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che schifo di macchina...spero tu stia scherzando,un'amico ha visto su un ponte da officina la mitica Duster.
> A parte i freni a tamburo stile anni 50,e'costruita male,con parti scadenti...poi e'made in marocco no???che pretendi??


Sandero, non Duster.
Telaio Clio. Made in Romania. Il motore 1.5 dci è lo stesso che monta la Mercedes Classe A.
http://www.motori24.ilsole24ore.com/Industria-Protagonisti/2012/05/mercedes-classe-A.php
Il 3 cilindri a benzina è lo stesso dell'ultima Clio.
I freni a tamburo posteriori li monta anche la Polo, o la 500. 
E in passato pure la Mercedes Classe G, il top dei fuoristrada duri e puri.
(PS neppure la Polo è prodotta in Germania....).
Il marchio è cheap, tutta sostanza, ma se si bada al prezzo non c'è storia.
Non per niente è uno dei pochi marchi in crescita sul mercato.
A quel prezzo nuovo non c'è niente.


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2014)

Se poi vogliamo discutere di linea... beh... allora...


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sandero, non Duster.
> Telaio Clio. Made in Romania. Il motore 1.5 dci è lo stesso che monta la Mercedes Classe A.
> http://www.motori24.ilsole24ore.com/Industria-Protagonisti/2012/05/mercedes-classe-A.php
> Il 3 cilindri a benzina è lo stesso dell'ultima Clio.
> ...


Quello è dovuto più all'impoverimento diffuso che non alla bontà del prodotto.


----------



## lothar57 (16 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Se poi vogliamo discutere di linea... beh... allora...[/QUOTE
> 
> Danny purtroppo ha ragione Jo,la comprano solo per il prezzo..lo sai che Renault,sta in piedi solo grazie alle vendite di quelle auto da straccione???


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> danny ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Se poi vogliamo discutere di linea... beh... allora...[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ahahahaha comunista direi di no... ma non ho gran budget a disposizione, poi per me la macchina è giusto un mezzo di trasporto... le Atos... non male! in effetti l'idea di una orientale  non mi spiaceva...
> A me ispirava tanto la *aygo di toyota*


se devi viaggiare tanto te la sconsiglio, è scomodissima.


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se devi viaggiare tanto te la sconsiglio, è scomodissima.


E non ha bagagliaio.
Poi è piccola, troppo piccola, e in caso di incidente... meglio avere a disposizione qualche cm e chilo in più.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Anni fa c'erano le Lada, a basso costo, e negli anni 70 le Zaz.
> Meteore: costavano poco ma erano inaffidabili. Scomparvero subito dai saloni.
> Le Dacia crescono sul mercato a distanza di anni dal loro lancio: vi è comunque una sufficiente credibilità del prodotto da parte del mercato. E su alcuni mercati stranieri vengono vendute col marchio Renault (operazione che fa anche VW con Seat e Fiat/Lancia con Chrysler).
> La Duster poi è un successo, almeno da noi.
> ...


Ma se le Lada Niva la hanno vendute fino ad un paio di anni fa, tali et quali identiche a com'erano negli anni ottanta e ne giravano un botto. Poi Skoda (dall'acquisizione nel gruppo Wolkswagen), Hyundai e Kia rispetto alle Dacia avevano (all'ingresso sul nostro mercato) già tutt'altro livello ed anche altre ambizioni. Senza considerare che le coreane erano già vendute a livello globale.


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se le Lada Niva la hanno vendute fino ad un paio di anni fa, tali et quali identiche a com'erano negli anni ottanta e ne giravano un botto. Poi Skoda (dall'acquisizione nel gruppo Wolkswagen), Hyundai e Kia rispetto alle Dacia avevano (all'ingresso sul nostro mercato) già tutt'altro livello ed anche altre ambizioni. Senza considerare che le coreane erano già vendute a livello globale.



La Lada Niva era un particolare target, ma sostanzialmente è un auto datata, e non affidabilissima.
Oltre a consumare un botto.
Ma a livello fuoristradistico rimane una buona opzione a basso costo. 
Le altre Lada sono scomparse. Le Dacia sono vendute a livello globale col marchio Renault.
http://www.renault.com/en/vehicules/aujourd-hui/renault-vehicules-particuliers/pages/duster.aspx
La Hyundai iniziò con un'orrenda auto disegnata da Giugiaro, la Pony, venduta per il prezzo, e dalla pessima immagine cheap da noi. http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyundai_Pony
Quando venne importata in Italia tutti la schifavano.
Ora le Huyndai sono in competizione con VW a livello mondiale.
I prodotti sono ottimi.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La Lada Niva era un particolare target, ma sostanzialmente è un auto datata, e non affidabilissima.
> Oltre a consumare un botto.
> Ma a livello fuoristradistico rimane una buona opzione a basso costo.
> Le altre Lada sono scomparse. Le Dacia sono vendute a livello globale col marchio Renault.
> ...


Ma tu hai una Dacia? Prima che ti risponda, dico.


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu hai una Dacia? Prima che ti risponda, dico.



No, ce l'hanno alcune persone che conosco e ne sono soddisfatte.
Se vuoi sapere i miei gusti l'80% delle auto di oggi mi fanno cagare. 
Dacia, come Polo, Aygo, Fiesta, Punto, Bravo, Y etc.
La serie Ds della Citroen mi piaciucchia, idem 500, Mini, le Bmw mi piacciono, Cayman e Macan mi piacciono anche di più, le Infinity mi fan cadere la mascella e ucciderei per una Camaro.
Il resto sono elettrodomestici. Alfa comprese, 4c esclusa, anche se in passato ne ho avute tre (145 boxer, 156 2.4, 147 TS).
Per motivi essenzialmente economici (quelle sopra non me le posso permettere oppure son troppo piccole) ho una Hyundai Santa Fe 2.2. del 2010.
Ha 197 cv 4 ruote motrici, fa i 12 con un litro,  mi serviva un mezzo che avesse un minimo di capacità di fare sterrati (ma non un fuoristrada) ma allo stesso tempo in autostrada andasse comodo e tranquillo e avesse un bel bagagliaio. In città col cambio manuale è un macigno, ma con cambio automatico se si rompe butti via la macchina dato che costa 13.000 euro solo il ricambio.
E questa è una cosa da considerare: i ricambi Dacia costano pochissimo.
Quelli Hyundai hanno prezzi allineati alle tedesche.
Cambia un fanale Dacia e uno (allo xeno) del Santa Fè e poi mi dici.
Una lampadina sono 100 euro e passa...
Se devi fare molta strada è meglio tenerne conto. Come io terrei conto che un usato anche con solo 50.000 km è sempre un usato, sono 50.000 km di usura. Sempre se sono reali...
E se è stata guidata male... metti in conto frizione e freni da sostituire, in un usato.
Oltre alla distribuzione da fare, le gomme da cambiare (5 anni max se si vuole un minimo di sicurezza).
L'usato lo compri se fai poca strada...
Tra una Polo di 5 anni e una Sandero nuova con garanzia allo stesso prezzo non avrei dubbi.
Certo, se si tirano fuori un 3000 euro in più hai una C3 o una Clio, che sono finite meglio, decisamente. O una Fiesta. Dipende dal budget, ovvio.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, ce l'hanno alcune persone che conosco e ne sono soddisfatte.
> Se vuoi sapere i miei gusti l'80% delle auto di oggi mi fanno cagare.
> Dacia, come Polo, Aygo, Fiesta, Punto, Bravo, Y etc.
> La serie Ds della Citroen mi piaciucchia, idem 500, Mini, le Bmw mi piacciono, Cayman e Macan mi piacciono anche di più, le Infinity mi fan cadere la mascella e ucciderei per una Camaro.
> ...


Le Hyundai e le Kia sono world industries, cioè vendono in tutto il mondo, a volte gli stessi modelli (world cars) a volte no. La Renault, nè tantomeno la Dacia, vendono ovunque. Quando sono sbarcate in Italia, prima la Hyundai e poi la Kia, già vendevano in mezzo mondo, Nord America incluso. Hanno, avevano anche all'epoca, ben altri standard rispetto alla Dacia di adesso. Ovviamente all'inizio per entrare nel mercato europeo hanno dovuto studiare modelli specifici e magari anche non aprticolarmente riusciti, per l'epoca, ma è nell'ordine delle cose, ovvero case sconosciute orientali mai inculate che devono per forze putanre sull'economicità del mezzo per riuscire a guadagnare fette di mercato. Adesso la situazione è, ovviamente, molto diversa, ma rimangono di media auto molto ben fatte che valgono quello che costano e per certi versi sono anche economiche. La Kia per esempio credo sia l'unica sul mercato che offre qualcosa come sette anni di garanzia. Per dire
Discorso ricambi: se tu fai le macchine usando pezzi obsoleti delle Renault (vecchi pianali e componentistica assortita) grazie al cazzo che poi i pezzi costano poco. Senza contare che se l'affidabilità è quella che è e la componentistica di ricambio ha quindi un certo mercato è ovvio che il prezzo è mediamente più conveniente. Se ti si rompe la trasmissione automatica del Santa Fe (che non hai ma mettiamo l'avessi) e non sei coperto da garanzia buongiorno che ti costa un botto, ma costerebbe un botto pure su una Dacia (e più su una Renault), con la differenza che magari su una Hyundai potrebbe accadere con molta meno probabilità. Eh. Per i ricambi normali la differenza non è poi così alta, ovvio che i tagliandi poi costano di più su una Hyundai che non su una Dacia, ma quello sta nell'ordine del costo del mezzo.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Luglio 2014)

Ciao cal...
una lupo nera. Economica piccola ma nn troppo tipo un twingo.


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2014)

Sì, è così, JB, le economie si fanno così, ma vale anche per altri marchi, non necessariamente Dacia.
Cmq a proposito di componenti del cazzo ricordo sul precedente Picasso, comprato per lo spazio, c'era l'astina per il controllo dell'olio col terminale in plastica.
Dopo 60.000 km si è spezzata dentro quando l'ho estratta. 
La centralina Siemens dava problemi e l'auto non si avviava la mattina.
Per trovare il guasto ci han messo due mesi, l'auto partiva random.
Per non parlare della guidabilità, lo sterzo aveva un ritardo da paura, una fatica sui tornanti.
Auto da appena 1300 chili più impegnativa e pachidermica di quella che ho adesso.
Aveva il vantaggio dell'enorme spazio interno in rapporto alle dimensioni esterne.
Cmq consumava più della Santa Fè che ho ora. Almeno il motore 8 valvole era un mulo.
Velo pietoso sulle Alfa.
La 145 si audistruggeva nell'interno: padiglione scollato, sedili sfondati, plastiche che si graffiavano o cambiavano colore.
Motore che scaldava un botto, e d'estate in coda tante volte mi dovevo fermare per raffreddarla, anche dopo aver cambiato termostati etc
La 156 al sesto anno aveva la gommapiuma dei sedili che si disfaceva, col sedile che si sgonfiava...
Problemi e noie al motore, idem anche per la 147. 
Sempre quella cazzo di spia ogni tot...
Le corenane le abbiamo in famiglia da un po', mio padre ha avuto una Carnival e una Tucson, mai un problema, dei veri muli.
La Carnival l'ha venduta a 240.000 km.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Altrimenti, sul nuovo hai la Dacia Sandero, motore e meccanica Renault.
> http://www.dacia.it/veicoli/nuova-sandero/


Bella!


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Luglio 2014)

Se cerchi macchinine anche la ford ka o la Peugeot108 sono piccoline e ci sono promozioni...la nuova Peugeot ad esempio ha una promozione per gpl...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io con la mia pandina a metano ci viaggio bene, anche viaggi abbastanza lunghi. L'anno scorso ho fatto circa 800 km in un giorno...
> 
> 
> 
> Pragmatic-man in action.


7 anni, 90000 kilometri e ho cambiato i filtri, la batteria e(vabbè) le gomme.
Passata l'estate vedo se cambiare la cinghia.
Poi del modello più recente mi hanno parlato benissimo e mi sa che quando la cambio la ripiglio.


----------



## Apollonia (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 7 anni, 90000 kilometri e ho cambiato i filtri, la batteria e(vabbè) le gomme.
> Passata l'estate vedo se cambiare la cinghia.
> Poi del modello più recente mi hanno parlato benissimo e mi sa che quando la cambio la ripiglio.


Ah, la panda! L'ho avuta e non me ne sono mai pentita: un mulo.
La mia amica ha la versione recente e va che è una scheggia!


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Ah, la panda! L'ho avuta e non me ne sono mai pentita: un mulo.
> La mia amica ha la versione recente e va che è una scheggia!


è come un cingoli, va sempre e non fa una piega.


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Luglio 2014)

Si punto o panda.. anche panda Young sono in promozione... i miei vicini si trovano benissimo... http://m.fiat.it/it-it/promozioni?promoId=44


----------



## lothar57 (16 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, è così, JB, le economie si fanno così, ma vale anche per altri marchi, non necessariamente Dacia.
> Cmq a proposito di componenti del cazzo ricordo sul precedente Picasso, comprato per lo spazio, c'era l'astina per il controllo dell'olio col terminale in plastica.
> Dopo 60.000 km si è spezzata dentro quando l'ho estratta.
> La centralina Siemens dava problemi e l'auto non si avviava la mattina.
> ...


----------



## giorgiocan (16 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Volkswagen Polo. La nuova è carina e mi pare la facciano anche a metano, ma se dev'essere usata devi andare sulla penultima serie che non è male.


Credo sia sempre solo GPL, da noi. Io comunque sto attenzionando il 1.2 diesel, che consuma molto poco (non poco quanto dichiarato, sapevilo!). Trovi usati dal 2010 a prezzi interessanti. Considera che quel motore ti dura una vita (già avute due VW), che l'auto è solida, relativamente comoda anche per tratte medio-lunghe e come design è una delle più riuscite dell'ultimo decennio.


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> danny ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sì, è così, JB, le economie si fanno così, ma vale anche per altri marchi, non necessariamente Dacia.
> ...


180000 sono una percorrenza normale oggi per certe categorie di vetture. La mia hyundai ora ne ha 110.000 e sembra nuova.  Una renault laguna del mio meccanico è arrivata a 700.000 km. Una nissan terrano del mio vicino a 480.000 km. Una vettura che a 100.000 si disfa negli arredi interni come la 156 non è il massimo. Anche se la vettura era una delle migliori che abbia guidato. Non faccio distinzioni tra italiane e straniere. Mi frega solo dell'auto in se. La 145 la rimpiango per quanto era divertente: bastava accendere il boxer per provare libidine. Un rumore cosi ce l'aveva solo lei. E tutto naturale mica gli scarichi di oggi e gli interventi elettronici.


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2014)

Anzi si lothar. Un'... italiana che mi comprerei a dispetto di tutto è la thema chrysler 300c. Rigorosanente nera vetri neri cerchi a specchio in stile mafia car. Si ho dei gusti tamarri da mafioso colombiano :-uD:-D:-D anche la mia santa fe ha vetri neri fanali neri pinze rosse tv cerchi da 18... se non è vistosa non mi piglia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Anzi si lothar. Un'italiana che mi comprerei a dispetto di tutto è la thema chrysler 300c. Rigorosanente nera vetri neri cerchi a specchio in stile mafia car. Si ho dei gusti tamarri da mafioso colombiano :-uD:-D:-D anche la mia santa fe ha vetri neri fanali neri pinze rosse tv cerchi da 18... se non è vistosa non mi piglia...


Povera Cal... cercava un'utilitaria... i cerchi da 18...


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2014)

Massi torniamo in tema. Fiesta yaris polo punto c3 -  non le 60 cv - van tutte bene. Se usate vale il pezzo, si cerca su autoscout o subito l'offerta migliore. Da non sottovalutare corsa jazz e ibiza.


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo sia sempre solo GPL, da noi. *Io comunque sto attenzionando il 1.2 diesel*, che consuma molto poco (non poco quanto dichiarato, sapevilo!). Trovi usati dal 2010 a prezzi interessanti. Considera che quel motore ti dura una vita (già avute due VW), che l'auto è solida, relativamente comoda anche per tratte medio-lunghe e come design è una delle più riuscite dell'ultimo decennio.


E' un polmone.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Luglio 2014)

Come sono brutte le auto oggi rispetto agli anni Settanta! Usano gli stessi pianali per ogni modello.
L'auto è orrenda in sé, secondo me, ma è peggiorata orrendamente, proprio come oggetto.
La sola auto degli ultimi vent'anni che non mi schifa completamente è La MiTo AlfaRomeo. Ma anche quella, veramente... Bah.
Fortuna che è ancora abbastanza utile come oggetto, se no chi ce lo farebbe fare di comprarla, dico io...
Ovviamente parere personalissimo.


----------



## free (16 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Come sono brutte le auto oggi rispetto agli anni Settanta! Usano gli stessi pianali per ogni modello.
> L'auto è orrenda in sé, secondo me, ma è peggiorata orrendamente, proprio come oggetto.
> La sola auto degli ultimi vent'anni che non mi schifa completamente è La MiTo AlfaRomeo. Ma anche quella, veramente... Bah.
> Fortuna che è ancora abbastanza utile come oggetto, se no chi ce lo farebbe fare di comprarla, dico io...
> Ovviamente parere personalissimo.



è vero, la maggioranza sono tutte uguali
invece fino a qualche anno fa le si riconosceva anche da lontano


----------



## Joey Blow (16 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Come sono brutte le auto oggi rispetto agli anni Settanta! Usano gli stessi pianali per ogni modello.
> L'auto è orrenda in sé, secondo me, ma è peggiorata orrendamente, proprio come oggetto.
> La sola auto degli ultimi vent'anni che non mi schifa completamente è La MiTo AlfaRomeo. Ma anche quella, veramente... Bah.
> Fortuna che è ancora abbastanza utile come oggetto, se no chi ce lo farebbe fare di comprarla, dico io...
> Ovviamente parere personalissimo.


Ma tu sei quella che ha girato "A Spasso con Daisy" con quel gran guascone di Morgan Friedman?


----------



## Fantastica (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei quella che ha girato "A Spasso con Daisy" con quel gran guascone di Morgan Friedman?


Ma no, JB, è che mi interesso di tante cose! E infatti sono ignorante di quasi tutte.


----------



## JON (16 Luglio 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo sia sempre solo GPL, da noi. Io comunque sto attenzionando il 1.2 diesel, che consuma molto poco (non poco quanto dichiarato, sapevilo!). Trovi usati dal 2010 a prezzi interessanti. Considera che quel motore ti dura una vita (già avute due VW), che l'auto è solida, relativamente comoda anche per tratte medio-lunghe e come design è una delle più riuscite dell'ultimo decennio.


Bella macchina, poi per una donna secondo me è perfetta. Anche se fuori budget, vale la pena di considerarla, soprattutto per le caratteristiche che hai appena citato. E poi l'usato non ha prezzi stratosferici, che comunque restano sopra la media. Ma è una macchina fatta come si deve, inoltre conserva una certa rivendibilitá che non va sottovalutata. Se fosse possibile, meriterebbe sicuramente uno sforzo in più per prenderla.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu sei quella che ha girato "A Spasso con Daisy" con quel gran guascone di Morgan Friedman?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Noi abbiamo in famiglia una C3 del 2012, che usa mia moglie.
> E' un'ottima macchina, ben finita, spaziosa, quasi una piccola monovolume, l'interno è molto gradevole, quasi sfizioso, soprattutto col parabrezza panoramico, si guida bene, è leggera e divertente e ben accessoriata (autoradio comandi al volante, cassetto refrigerato, jack per mp3, etc) . La linea ci guadagna con i cerchi in lega da 16 che hanno molte exclusive e qualche seduction (la versione intermedia). Rispetto alla Polo c'è più spazio.
> E costa relativamente poco.
> Qui esempi di usato recente, ma anche sul nuovo se becchi l'offerta puoi portartela via con poco
> ...


Io ho preso la picasso con 35% di sconto.
Portata a casa per 13500 euro.
20050 di listino.

Momenti buoni per comperare l'auto è prima delle ferie, o a fine anno, tipo novembre.

La nuova C1 è figa da morire.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Altrimenti, sul nuovo hai la Dacia Sandero, motore e meccanica Renault.
> http://www.dacia.it/veicoli/nuova-sandero/


Per carità NO.
Sono montate in Marocco...
Fame na carità tutta la tecnologia è obsoleto...
Meccanica renault, ma di dieci anni fa...

Per l'amore del cielo...

Sono qua che attendo tutti quelli che hanno comperato la Dacia Duster...

Ne sentiremo delle belle...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che schifo di macchina...spero tu stia scherzando,un'amico ha visto su un ponte da officina la mitica Duster.
> A parte i freni a tamburo stile anni 50,e'costruita male,con parti scadenti...poi e'made in marocco no???che pretendi??


Ma non si può dire perchè è razzismo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E caro amico non ti dico che cosa non era la Fiat FSM made in Polonia....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sandero, non Duster.
> Telaio Clio. Made in Romania. Il motore 1.5 dci è lo stesso che monta la Mercedes Classe A.
> http://www.motori24.ilsole24ore.com/Industria-Protagonisti/2012/05/mercedes-classe-A.php
> Il 3 cilindri a benzina è lo stesso dell'ultima Clio.
> ...


Telaio Clio DELLA VECCHIA CLIO...pardio...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Anni fa c'erano le Lada, a basso costo, e negli anni 70 le Zaz.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se devi viaggiare tanto te la sconsiglio, è scomodissima.


L'Aygo ha il 92% delle parti comuni con la C1 che è comodissima in città...ma scomodissima per lunghi viaggi...veeeerooooooooooooooooooooooooo....zia sbriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

L'altra auto con il 92% dei pezzi uguali è la peugeot107 ( mi pare)

Il motore è un tre cilindri toyota...non scevro da difetti...tipo la plancia dove è montata la pompa dell'acqua che a si piega mandando in mona la cinghia accessori...ogni 25mila km...a meno che tu non metti una pompa identica, ma con plancia non fatta in lamiera stampata, tipo roba della Valeo...che appunto vale molto di più dei pezzi originali...

Poi se abiti in collina amen...
Non ce la fanno con le salite...


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Luglio 2014)

:rotfl: un bel fiat coupé 2000 turbo fiammante...interni neri in pelle... cerchi neri e pinze rosse... :rotfl: o una punto gt... :inlove: :rotfl: economiche tranne mantenerle...però guidarle è un emozione unica... poi con nos... altro che musica... :inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, ce l'hanno alcune persone che conosco e ne sono soddisfatte.
> Se vuoi sapere i miei gusti l'80% delle auto di oggi mi fanno cagare.
> Dacia, come Polo, Aygo, Fiesta, Punto, Bravo, Y etc.
> La serie Ds della Citroen mi piaciucchia, idem 500, Mini, le Bmw mi piacciono, Cayman e Macan mi piacciono anche di più, le Infinity mi fan cadere la mascella e ucciderei per una Camaro.
> ...


Ti sei perso la scena...sull'alfona di Lothar...Conte conte...senti qua che roba...
E caccia dentro la seconda e accelera...

E io...e paffete via un altro litro di benzina...

E il sommo piangendo...ma nooooooooooooooo...ma non dirmi questo...ma noooooooooooooooo....

Casso quanto consumaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl: un bel fiat coupé 2000 turbo fiammante...interni neri in pelle... cerchi neri e pinze rosse... :rotfl: o una punto gt... :inlove: :rotfl: economiche tranne mantenerle...però guidarle è un emozione unica... poi con nos... altro che musica... :inlove:


Dici poco eh?
:up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ciao cal...
> una lupo nera. Economica piccola ma nn troppo tipo un twingo.


Fuori produzione.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> è vero, la maggioranza sono tutte uguali
> invece fino a qualche anno fa le si riconosceva anche da lontano


Bei tempi quando un carrozziere poteva trasformare un auto...
Oggi NON si può...
Segnando la morte di quei deisegner...dell'auto...

Parlo di uomini come Franco Scaglione, Giovanni Boneschi, Bertone, Vignale, Alberto Morelli...


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici poco eh?
> :up::up::up::up:


Eh si... cavolatine  
due settimane fa ho avuto un conoscente amante del genere che mi ha fatto provare la sua porsche carrera gt... poverino se la passa male... 0-100 in meno di 4 secondi... un'emozione unica..


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Eh si... cavolatine
> due settimane fa ho avuto un conoscente amante del genere che mi ha fatto provare la sua porsche carrera gt... poverino se la passa male... 0-100 in meno di 4 secondi... un'emozione unica..


Sai dirmi di che anno?
Quelli si che erano mondi...


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai dirmi di che anno?
> Quelli si che erano mondi...


Quale? Il porsche del 2004... gt era del '97  e coupé del '99... c'era anche una Uno turbo super assettata..anche 147 con alettone e minigonne...da paura...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> la vorrei usata... che consumi poco, piccina ma non smart e che costi poco...
> 
> consigli?


Per prima cosa diciamo auto e non macchina.
Il mercato dell'usato per le cosidette utilitarie è periglioso.
Infatti sono auto molto ricercate da molte persone come seconda auto in casa no?
La fortuna si ha quando hai 
Unico proprietario, usata poco, e che viene venduta perchè non serve più, tipo vedi pensionato a cui non rinnovano la patente. Sono affari d'oro.

Ma trovarla è il problema.
Poi quando la trovi va a provarla con un meccanico di fiducia, lui sa DOVE e CHE COSA guardare...e sentire...

Dato il momento, e vista l'esperienza appena fatta, sul nuovo puoi trovare offerte molto vantaggiose.

Le offerte sul nuovo però sono sempre sul visto e piaciuto.
Nel mio caso era uno stock di auto che la citroen doveva in qualche maniera debellare...

Se vuoi Fiat ti consiglierei Torino.
Io sono andato lì "per caso"...e dato che dormivo in corso Orbassano...ho potuto visitare gli outlet della FIat...lì ci sono 4 grandissime concessionarie Fiat...
Bon lì i prezzi erano almeno 1500 euro in meno che non da me. Ma solo sulle Fiat.

Mi pare che la grande punto vada molto bene.
Soprattutto consuma molto poco.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Quale? Il porsche del 2004... gt era del '97  e coupé del '99... c'era anche una Uno turbo super assettata..anche 147 con alettone e minigonne...da paura...


Vuoi mettere le Porsche anni 70?
La 911?


----------



## Scaredheart (16 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vuoi mettere le Porsche anni 70?
> La 911?


Eh vabbè stiamo parlando ora del top... era una seratina...non seratona  questo sabato ancora... è bellissimo però. ..


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2014)

Qui le statistiche dei guasti per verificare l'affidabilità e i punti deboli di alcuni modelli
http://www.tcs.ch/it/auto-mobilita/manutenzione-del-veicolo/statistiche-dei-guasti/


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Qui le statistiche dei guasti per verificare l'affidabilità e i punti deboli di alcuni modelli
> http://www.tcs.ch/it/auto-mobilita/manutenzione-del-veicolo/statistiche-dei-guasti/


Molto interessante...
Ma credimi per me il top resta il lusardim...eheheheheeheh

Pensa un forum degli autoriparatori
Con il famigerato database di condivisione

In questo data abbiamo messo tutti i casi strani e insolubili...

Pensa che io ho cercato di avere minor numero di accessori possibili, per avere meno casini...

Troppa elettronica nelle auto di oggi...troppaaa...

Qui lo dico e qui lo nego
Ho la vaga impressione che....

Certe spie 
siano per ingrassare le concessionarie...eheheeheheheh

Si accende spia service e tu corri da loro...

Poi guasto in realtà NON ghe xe....


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Molto interessante...
> Ma credimi per me il top resta il lusardim...eheheheheeheh
> 
> Pensa un forum degli autoriparatori
> ...


Pensa ed io che malignamente pensavo fosse perchè sei tirchio.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensa ed io che malignamente pensavo fosse perchè sei tirchio.


Non sono tirchio sai?
Scelgo IO come spendere il mio denaro
Non LORO.

Capisci?

Se non trovavo auto per schei che digo mi, tegnevo la vecia no?


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensa ed io che malignamente pensavo fosse perchè sei tirchio.



Ahahahahaha! ... 

Ma i casini costano pure ...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti sei perso la scena...sull'alfona di Lothar...Conte conte...senti qua che roba...
> E caccia dentro la seconda e accelera...
> 
> E io...e paffete via un altro litro di benzina...
> ...



Di tutte quelle che abbiamo in casa e la piu'assetata,persino quella di mio figlio,2000cc 250cv benzina,consuma meno.Infatti la mia''libidine''e'l'altra Alfa,1600d,a 160km/h fa 18km/l.O la piccola Fiat.1200b,a 110 ne fa'26
Pero e'bellissima,peccato che corsa kia e altre cessi coreani,siano la fotocopia.


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Di tutte quelle che abbiamo in casa e la piu'assetata,persino quella di mio figlio,2000cc 250cv benzina,consuma meno.Infatti la mia''libidine''e'l'altra Alfa,1600d,a 160km/h fa 18km/l.O la piccola Fiat.1200b,a 110 ne fa'26
> Pero e'bellissima,peccato che corsa kia e altre cessi coreani,siano la fotocopia.


Di che Alfa parli?


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Di tutte quelle che abbiamo in casa e la piu'assetata,persino quella di mio figlio,2000cc 250cv benzina,consuma meno.Infatti la mia''libidine''e'l'altra Alfa,1600d,a 160km/h fa 18km/l.O la piccola Fiat.1200b,a 110 ne fa'26
> Pero e'bellissima,peccato che corsa kia e altre cessi coreani,siano la fotocopia.



Insegna tu a queste nullità che le emozioni non hanno prezzo.Ma cosa cazzo mi frega quanto consuma una macchina se mi emoziona?guardare i consumi delle macchine è da perfetti pijanculo,e come chiedere l'età ad una bella donna,che forum di merda ragazzi....!


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Di tutte quelle che abbiamo in casa e la piu'assetata,*persino quella di mio figlio,2000cc 250cv benzina*,consuma meno.Infatti la mia''libidine''e'l'altra Alfa,1600d,a 160km/h fa 18km/l.O la piccola Fiat.1200b,a 110 ne fa'26
> Pero e'bellissima,peccato che corsa kia e altre cessi coreani,siano la fotocopia.


Gliel'hai comprata tu? Occhio a come rispondi.


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*SI*

Fra l'altro l'alfa non ha nessun 2000 benzina da 250 cv in commercio attualmente,o sbaglio? la giulietta quadrifoglio verde è un 1750...mi sembra...


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insegna tu a queste nullità che le emozioni non hanno prezzo.Ma cosa cazzo mi frega quanto consuma una macchina se mi emoziona?guardare i consumi delle macchine è da perfetti pijanculo,e come chiedere l'età ad una bella donna,che forum di merda ragazzi....!


Non è un forum di merda, ma sull'emozione quoto totalmente. Ma proprio quelli che hanno i conti rigonfi e gli investimenti in azioni di cui fanno fatica a tener conto, sono i più gretti. Esperienza, eh.


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fra l'altro l'alfa non ha nessun 2000 benzina da 250 cv in commercio attualmente,o sbaglio? la giulietta quadrifoglio verde è un 1750...mi sembra...



L'unica con 250 cv che mi viene in mente è la 156 Gta 3.2, forse.
A meno che suo figlio non abbia, che ne so, una Renault Megane Rs.


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2014)

ma non è tanto la benzina da mettere in conto, quanto il superbollo e l'assicurazione, diciamo sui 6mila euro all'anno, a salire


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insegna tu a queste nullità che le emozioni non hanno prezzo.*Ma cosa cazzo mi frega quanto consuma una macchina se mi emoziona?*guardare i consumi delle macchine è da perfetti pijanculo,e come chiedere l'età ad una bella donna,che forum di merda ragazzi....!


Che se non te la puoi permettere ti emozionerai ben poco.


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non è tanto la benzina da mettere in conto, quanto il superbollo e l'assicurazione, diciamo sui 6mila euro all'anno, a salire



Infatti. Oltre ai costi della manutenzione.
Usate certe aut vengono via con cifre abbordabiii, se vogliamo.


----------



## sienne (17 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

come non conta la benzina? ... E magari riempire il serbatoio pure presso Shell ... 

Aspetto, che mi possa permettere una macchina alternativa ... tipo elettrica ... 

Qui ne vedo ... e per quello che vedo, vanno bene ...


sienne


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> L'unica con 250 cv che mi viene in mente è la 156 Gta 3.2, forse.
> A meno che suo figlio non abbia, che ne so, una Renault Megane Rs.


Non è più in commercio.Lothar scriveva di un 2000 da 250 cv....io credo parlasse di una giulietta quadrifoglio verde-


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti. Oltre ai costi della manutenzione.
> Usate certe aut vengono via con cifre abbordabiii, se vogliamo.



già, una volta tolta l'iva che è già una bella cifra, si svalutano anche di più delle piccole


----------



## lothar57 (17 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> L'unica con 250 cv che mi viene in mente è la 156 Gta 3.2, forse.
> A meno che suo figlio non abbia, che ne so, una Renault Megane Rs.


purtroppo non e'un Alfa..,ma un'auto tedesca.
cque ha ragione Oscu...che vuoi che ti dica,volare a 220 emoziona non poco.alle volte e'meglio dell'amante...:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> purtroppo non e'un Alfa..,ma un'auto tedesca.
> cque ha ragione Oscu...che vuoi che ti dica,volare a 220 emoziona non poco.alle volte e'meglio dell'amante...:mrgreen:


Micione chi gliel'ha comprata la macchina? E chi gliela mantiene?


----------



## free (17 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> purtroppo non e'un Alfa..,ma un'auto tedesca.
> cque ha ragione Oscu...che vuoi che ti dica,volare* a 220 *emoziona non poco.alle volte e'meglio dell'amante...:mrgreen:



ti staccano la patente...


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che se non te la puoi permettere ti emozionerai ben poco.


Quando mi piace una macchina  la prima cosa che guardo sono le sue linee.Devono catturare la mia attenzione,devono sollecitare la mia virilità.Poi passo al frontale,mi deve attizzare,poi il taglio dei fari,poi le prestazioni,i consumi sono proprio la cosa che non mi interessa,fa 3 a litro?e sti cazzi,se da 0 a 100 fa meno di 6 il gioco vale la candela.Certo non sono uno da pippe nella panda diesel,e fa 18 km con un litro...e la donna che ti siede accanto già pensa ad enormi cazzi su una bella audi tt rs.....non esiste proprio.Le macchine da cornuti le lascio serenamente al conte che svolazza sulla sua citroen BICAZZO sul filo dei 100 orari...sai che bel quadro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> purtroppo non e'un Alfa..,ma un'auto tedesca.
> cque ha ragione Oscu...che vuoi che ti dica,volare a 220 emoziona non poco.alle volte e'meglio dell'amante...:mrgreen:



La m3 di un mio amico consumava all'incirca come la mia 147 1,6 ts.
8 km con un litro.
Come cazzo una 1.6 da 120 cv potesse prosciugare il serbatoio in quella maniera, non lo so...
Piede medio, non pesante. Se stavo leggero in città faceva i 9. Massimo i 10 su statali. 
Con una 330d consumi come una Panda....
Le due tonnellate e passa con trazione integrale della mia Santa Fe di adesso fanno 12 km/l di media, considerando città, autostrada (tra i 120 e i 140-150), fuoristrada integrale etc. E i 197 cv mi consentono sorpassi tranquilli. Quel motore "va", non è un chiodo, sempre in proporzione alla vettura, si intende. Piacevole sorpresa. 
Emozioni le possono dare anche le BMW.
Trazione posteriore, eh.
Mica la Mito (una Punto ricarrozzata....).


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> purtroppo non e'un Alfa..,ma un'auto tedesca.
> cque ha ragione Oscu...che vuoi che ti dica,volare a 220 emoziona non poco.alle volte e'meglio dell'amante...:mrgreen:



Lothar facciamo capire a questi insulsi,che non è la velocità di punta di una macchina ad emozionare,ma la sua risposta ai tuoi comandi,e tutto un insieme di cose,non capiscono un cazzo....


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*SI*



danny ha detto:


> La m3 di un mio amico consumava all'incirca come la mia 147 1,6 ts.
> 8 km con un litro.
> Come cazzo una 1.6 da 120 cv potesse prosciugare il serbatoio in quella maniera, non lo so...
> Piede medio, non pesante. Se stavo leggero in città faceva i 9. Massimo i 10 su statali.
> ...



Adoro le bmw,spesso ho pensato ad un m3....adesso mi piace la serie 1m...quando il mio profondo amore per la mia jap passerà....ci penserò....intanto dal texas ho fatto arrivare una bella marmitta borla per motore stock...altri 25 cavalli.....


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando mi piace una macchina  la prima cosa che guardo sono le sue linee.Devono catturare la mia attenzione,devono sollecitare la mia virilità.Poi passo al frontale,mi deve attizzare,poi il taglio dei fari,poi le prestazioni,i consumi sono proprio la cosa che non mi interessa,fa 3 a litro?e sti cazzi,se da 0 a 100 fa meno di 6 il gioco vale la candela.Certo non sono uno da pippe nella panda diesel,e fa 18 km con un litro...e la donna che ti siede accanto già pensa ad enormi cazzi su una bella audi tt rs.....non esiste proprio.Le macchine da cornuti le lascio serenamente al conte che svolazza sulla sua citroen BICAZZO sul filo dei 100 orari...sai che bel quadro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sì, ma le Alfa di adesso... 
meglio una BMW, o no?
E di una Civic R, che mi dici?
A me la Giulietta e la Mito fanno cagare. 
Mi sembra il "vorrei ma non posso" per tenere a galla un marchio nobile da parte di Fiat spendendo il meno possibile.


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adoro le bmw,spesso ho pensato ad un m3....adesso mi piace la serie 1m...quando il mio profondo amore per la mia jap passerà....ci penserò....intanto dal texas ho fatto arrivare una bella marmitta borla per motore stock...altri 25 cavalli.....


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando mi piace una macchina la prima cosa che guardo sono le sue linee.Devono catturare la mia attenzione,devono sollecitare la mia virilità.Poi passo al frontale,mi deve attizzare,poi il taglio dei fari,poi le prestazioni,i consumi sono proprio la cosa che non mi interessa,fa 3 a litro?e sti cazzi,se da 0 a 100 fa meno di 6 il gioco vale la candela.Certo non sono uno da pippe nella panda diesel,e fa 18 km con un litro...e la donna che ti siede accanto già pensa ad enormi cazzi su una bella audi tt rs.....non esiste proprio.Le macchine da cornuti le lascio serenamente al conte che svolazza sulla sua citroen BICAZZO sul filo dei 100 orari...sai che bel quadro...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E va bene, poi però magari sul raccordo ci vai col booster cinquanta.


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma le Alfa di adesso...
> meglio una BMW, o no?
> E di una Civic R, che mi dici?
> A me la Giulietta e la Mito fanno cagare.
> Mi sembra il "vorrei ma non posso" per tenere a galla un marchio nobile da parte di Fiat spendendo il meno possibile.



Hai ragione.Danny non sottovalutare le audi,belle potenti e veloci....fidati.


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E va bene, poi però magari sul raccordo ci vai col booster cinquanta.


Manco morto.Io a tutti dico sempre questo:a frenare hai sempre tempo.....ad accelerare ti serve farlo in meno tempo....


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Manco morto.Io a tutti dico sempre questo:a frenare hai sempre tempo.....ad accelerare ti serve farlo in meno tempo....


Intendevo questo:


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Intendevo questo:



Purtroppo conosco bene questo mezzo...e mi sta pure sui coglioni...per motivi personali.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo conosco bene questo mezzo...e mi sta pure sui coglioni...per motivi personali.


Non dirmi che la tua fidanzata dei quattrodici nni che ti sogni ancora la notte ci faceva le impennate di notte sotto il balcone per arrecarti nocumento notturno.


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Esatto*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non dirmi che la tua fidanzata dei quattrodici nni che ti sogni ancora la notte ci faceva le impennate di notte sotto il balcone per arrecarti nocumento notturno.


Esatto.:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non è tanto la benzina da mettere in conto, quanto il superbollo e l'assicurazione, diciamo sui 6mila euro all'anno, a salire


Che emozion...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo conosco bene questo mezzo...e mi sta pure sui coglioni...per motivi personali.


Io ce l'avevo!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io ce l'avevo!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ci avrei scommesso.....


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2014)

Ieri immensa emozion:

27 km con un litro di gasolio...ah che emozion...

Ma non vi sembra roba da adolescenti irrisolti emozionarsi per un'automobile...?

Ho risparmiato 6500 euro
che emozion....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*E si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Che emozion...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E invece che emozion la citroeennn piicazzò che pè comprarla devi essere una gran cogliòn....


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ieri immensa emozion:
> 
> *27 km con un litro di gasolio...ah che emozion...
> *
> ...


Con la mugliera che spinge sono buoni tutti.


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ieri immensa emozion:
> 
> 27 km con un litro di gasolio...ah che emozion...
> 
> ...




E certo...tutti adolescenti quelli che girano il mondo per vedere una gara di F 1....ma sei proprio un testa di cazzo da competizione multipla.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con la mugliera che spinge sono buoni tutti.


No la mujera sta a casa perchè fa peso...
Poi che figata in stile forum...

Le amiche ti chiamano e parli attraverso la radio dell'auto...
Come me la ridevo ieri...eheheheheeheheh...


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*E si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No la mujera sta a casa perchè fa peso...
> Poi che figata in stile forum...
> 
> Le amiche ti chiamano e parli attraverso la radio dell'auto...
> Come me la ridevo ieri...eheheheheeheheh...




E si ....che adrenalina sul filo delgi 85 km h in sesta...ma vai in mona và....


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci avrei scommesso.....


No, non è vero...:mrgreen: Volevo solo infastidirti!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Io per un anno ho avuto un Liberty Piaggio, nero. Era il mio gioiellino, comprato facendo la babysitter e facendo qualche ora nei bar...

Dopo un anno, qualche giorno dopo che mi era scaduta l'assicurazione me l'hanno fregato proprio sotto casa...


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> No, non è vero...:mrgreen: Volevo solo infastidirti!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> Io per un anno ho avuto un Liberty Piaggio, nero. Era il mio gioiellino, comprato facendo la babysitter e facendo qualche ora nei bar...
> 
> Dopo un anno, qualche giorno dopo che mi era scaduta l'assicurazione me l'hanno fregato proprio sotto casa...


Io dopo un honda cbr 600 ho avuto un leonardo 150....poi ho chiuso con le due ruote.


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io dopo un honda cbr 600 ho avuto un leonardo 150....poi ho chiuso con le due ruote.


A me piacerebbe provare la moto...ma sono troppo nanerottola per riuscire a gestirla bene!! 
Già con lo scooter facevo fatica da ferma... E con il Liberty non toccavo a terra, se non con le punte...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe provare la moto...ma sono troppo nanerottola per riuscire a gestirla bene!!
> Già con lo scooter facevo fatica da ferma... E con il Liberty non toccavo a terra, se non con le punte...


tu..
io manco tocco coi piedi con la bicicletta, pensa te 
ps: il libertyu e' strapesante...e' il piu pesnate


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me piacerebbe provare la moto...ma sono troppo nanerottola per riuscire a gestirla bene!!
> Già con lo scooter facevo fatica da ferma... E con il Liberty non toccavo a terra, se non con le punte...


Uno e cinquanta?


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu..
> io manco tocco coi piedi con la bicicletta, pensa te
> ps: il libertyu e' strapesante...e' il piu pesnate


Col Liberty sono caduta un paio di volte da ferma...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Cazzarola non riuscivo a tenerlo!!! :rotfl:

vabbè, tu hai bisogno di un triciclo!!!


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Uno e cinquanta?


58


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> 58


Per sessanta chili.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Col Liberty sono caduta un paio di volte da ferma...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Cazzarola non riuscivo a tenerlo!!! :rotfl:
> 
> vabbè, tu hai bisogno di un triciclo!!!



no alla fine ho trovato la tecnica...un po buffa...
quando devo fermarmi in bici stacco i piedi dai pedali , freno e mi inclino da un lato cosi almeno un piede tocca...poi ripartire faccio leva sulle gambe e ce la faccio....taking off e' facile, me la cavo sempre, il landing e' sempre un po rischioso


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per sessanta chili.


Bionda o mora? Occhiali o senza? Più tette o più culo? Numero di scarpe? Occhi scuri o chiari?


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no alla fine ho trovato la tecnica...un po buffa...
> quando devo fermarmi in bici stacco i piedi dai pedali , freno e mi inclino da un lato cosi almeno un piede tocca...poi ripartire faccio leva sulle gambe e ce la faccio....taking off e' facile, me la cavo sempre, il landing e' sempre un po rischioso


La mia tecnica è uguale...ma con la bici va bene, con uno scooter che pesa oltre un quintale è più complicato! :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bionda o mora? Occhiali o senza? Più tette o più culo? Numero di scarpe? Occhi scuri o chiari?


Castana, occhiali ma spesso lenti, tette E culo, trentotto di scarpe, occhi scuri.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no alla fine ho trovato la tecnica...un po buffa...
> quando devo fermarmi in bici stacco i piedi dai pedali , freno e mi inclino da un lato cosi almeno un piede tocca...poi ripartire faccio leva sulle gambe e ce la faccio....taking off e' facile, me la cavo sempre, il landing e' sempre un po rischioso


Vendono anche biciclette con ruote più piccoline e con le rotelle.


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Castana, occhiali ma spesso lenti, tette E culo, trentotto di scarpe, occhi scuri.


Sbagliato, ho i capelli neri.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sbagliato, ho i capelli neri.


Sono tinti.


----------



## Nicka (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono tinti.


No. Ho i capelli corvini di natura...


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No. Ho i capelli corvini di natura...


Mannò sgherzavo.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La m3 di un mio amico consumava all'incirca come la mia 147 1,6 ts.
> 8 km con un litro.
> Come cazzo una 1.6 da 120 cv potesse prosciugare il serbatoio in quella maniera, non lo so...
> Piede medio, non pesante. Se stavo leggero in città faceva i 9. Massimo i 10 su statali.
> ...



amico di auto non capisci un tubo..la Mito ha una tenuta che forse solo la Giulietta,emula.recentemente,in autostrade non piatte tipo BO-MI,ho seminato audi e bmw,le scatolette orientali manco le vedo..


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*SI*



lothar57 ha detto:


> amico di auto non capisci un tubo..la Mito ha una tenuta che forse solo la Giulietta,emula.recentemente,in autostrade non piatte tipo BO-MI,ho seminato audi e bmw,le scatolette orientali manco le vedo..




E assolutamente vero....!


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico di auto non capisci un tubo..la Mito ha una tenuta che forse solo la Giulietta,emula.recentemente,in autostrade non piatte tipo BO-MI,ho seminato audi e bmw,le scatolette orientali manco le vedo..



Anche la Punto Abarth, ma anche una Ds3 o una Golf GTI o una Mini Cooper.
Non ha nulla di più di altre concorrenti.
E molto di meno di una qualsiasi BMW a trazione posteriore.
Una volta le Alfa le distinguevi anche da lontano, per il suono del motore.
E da vicino per la linea. 
La Giulietta da dietro pare un'Astra.
Cazzo, quando una Citroen diventa la tua diretta concorrente, dai, siamo seri...
che immagine vuoi dare?
E una Mito da 78 cv.... cosa mi rappresenta?
Marketing...
In autostrada se semini è perché tu fai la gara, gli altri no.
Anch'io con la Santa Fe ho seminato una Porsche...
Basta schiacciare...
Vai su un circuito poi mi dici...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2014)

Calipso che auto deve comprare?


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2014)

E cosa dire dei motori TS che montava l'Alfa che altro non erano che motori Fiat a cui avevano modificato la testata?
Per carità... modifiche non di poco conto, ma non erano motori Alfa.
il basamento era in ghisa, distribuzione a cinghia, un'altra cosa. Il TS derivato dal bialbero con basamento in lega lo montava la 164. La 155 già aveva il motore Fiat sotto. E il TS era solo marketing.
Idem i diesel: tutti motori Fiat.
Compreso il 2,4 della mia vecchia 156: gran macchina, ma comunque Fiat in tutto.
L'Ala con le sue sofisticazioni meccaniche è morta la la 75.
Dopo gradualmente è diventata Fiat.
Giusto per capire: che telaio montava la 159?


----------



## lothar57 (17 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Anche la Punto Abarth, ma anche una Ds3 o una Golf GTI o una Mini Cooper.
> Non ha nulla di più di altre concorrenti.
> E molto di meno di una qualsiasi BMW a trazione posteriore.
> Una volta le Alfa le distinguevi anche da lontano, per il suono del motore.
> ...


Danny parlo della Cisa,della E45,e del tratto abuzzese della A14,sono solo curve...altro che spingere..
cque io ho girato  a Monza,e ovvio anche Imola...tu????sulla neve so fare le curve in controsterzo..tu??


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Danny parlo della Cisa,della E45,e del tratto abuzzese della A14,sono solo curve...altro che spingere..
> cque io ho girato  a Monza,e ovvio anche Imola...tu????sulla neve so fare le curve in controsterzo..tu??



E mi dici che le Mito non le batte nessuno?


(Lothar se fai veramente quello che dici su quelle strade sei un pericolo per gli altri, sappilo)


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Calipso che auto deve comprare?



Italiana, sportiva, che faccia i 6 con un litro.


Scherzo.
Per le sue esigenze a mio parere andava bene anche la Sandero nuova, auto onesta, con motori moderni, ma me l'han bocciata.
Tra gli usati vale l'esemplare che prendi in considerazione, non ha senso fissarsi su un unico modello.
Ti fai una rosa di 10 modelli, poi valuti offerta per offerta.
Anche i km 0 possono essere una buona opportunità.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insegna tu a queste nullità che le emozioni non hanno prezzo.Ma cosa cazzo mi frega quanto consuma una macchina se mi emoziona?guardare i consumi delle macchine è da perfetti pijanculo,e come chiedere l'età ad una bella donna,che forum di merda ragazzi....!


già, non guardiamo quanto consuma e manco quanto inquina. Machissene... tanto...:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> già, non guardiamo quanto consuma e manco quanto inquina. Machissene... tanto...:unhappy:


E certo compriamola pure euro 6....una anno e fanno la euro 7 e siamo punto e a capo no?tanto basta informarsi un attimo per capire che è tutta una truffa.Le macchine degli anni 90 andavano più forte,pesavano meno e INQUINAVANO MENO....!Ma noi italiani tutti creduloni e coglioni...e allora vai con la euro 34.....e fra 3 anni siamo all'euro 40...ma facciamo i seri.


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo compriamola pure euro 6....una anno e fanno la euro 7 e siamo punto e a capo no?tanto basta informarsi un attimo per capire che è tutta una truffa.Le macchine degli anni 90 andavano più forte,pesavano meno e INQUINAVANO MENO....!Ma noi italiani tutti creduloni e coglioni...e allora vai con la euro 34.....e fra 3 anni siamo all'euro 40...ma facciamo i seri.



Se no le auto come le venderesti....
Una Euro 3 va meglio di una euro 5/6 ma...
da noi già teoricamente è bloccata durante i mesi invernali...


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Se no le auto come le venderesti....
> Una Euro 3 va meglio di una euro 5/6 ma...
> da noi già teoricamente è bloccata durante i mesi invernali...



Ti ricordi la storia della benzina verde?dopo aver escluso la benzina rossa è saltato fuori che il benzene è molto pericoloso.....molto più del piombo.E siamo partiti dai retrofit....e la gente che non capisce un cazzo di motori è inconsapevole del fatto che tutte queste marmitte catalitiche,sonde lambda,appesantiscono i veicoli,i motori vanno peggio,e consumano di più.Nessuno scrive che un marmitta catalitica dura 70 mila km,poi si attappa e la macchina incomincia ad andar malissimo,cambiare una catalitica costa dagli 800 euro in su....!Da quando ho 14 anni che sto in mezzo ai meccanici di macchine e moto,e sai che c'è?è tutta una truffa legalizzata,dell'inquinamento non frega un cazzo a nessuno.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo compriamola pure euro 6....una anno e fanno la euro 7 e siamo punto e a capo no?tanto basta informarsi un attimo per capire che è tutta una truffa.Le macchine degli anni 90 andavano più forte,pesavano meno e INQUINAVANO MENO....!Ma noi italiani tutti creduloni e coglioni...e allora vai con la euro 34.....e fra 3 anni siamo all'euro 40...ma facciamo i seri.


io giro a metano, spendo poco e non inquino. Mi fanno pure il 50% di sconto sui parcheggi.
E bisogna pure che vi rassegnate perchè il destino è quello: macchine meno potenti con carburanti alternativi che inquineranno meno. E personalmente spero pure che avvenga presto.


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io giro a metano, spendo poco e non inquino. Mi fanno pure il 50% di sconto sui parcheggi.
> E bisogna pure che vi rassegnate perchè il destino è quello: macchine meno potenti con carburanti alternativi che inquineranno meno. E personalmente spero pure che avvenga presto.



Se il fine deve essere inquinare meno sono d'accordo.Se c'è una politica seria alle spalle sono d'accordo.SE SI TRATTA SOLO DI VENDERE AUTO COME ACCADE IN ITALIA NON SONO D'ACCORDO.E certo non mi rassegno per far ingrassare gli Agnelli....!Io ho tolto catalizzatori e precatalizzatori.....!


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2014)

In effetti, Oscuro, le ragioni della lotta all'inquinamento sono state perlopiù commerciali. Non c'è stato analogo impegno su altri fronti, per dire.
Con le normative antinquinamento per esempio si è allontanato per un certo periodo di tempo il rischio "cinese". i costi per ottemperare alle normative nostrane hanno impedito l'importazione di molti modelli asiatici. 
Inoltre si è dato particolarmente spazio al mercato tedesco, su suolo nostrano.
Non bastasse la svalutazione del marco ad opera euro, anche l'invecchiamento normativo ha fatto la sua parte.
Quando Alfa commercializzava auto di segmento alto euro 2 (la mia 156) nel 1999, VW di fatto aveva già pronto i suoi modelli euro 4. Componentistica elettronica e catalizzatori erano tedeschi. Bosch, Siemens vengono montati su auto francesi, italiane...
Le auto non catalitiche erano molto inquinanti, la benzina verde inizialmente conteneva aromatici cancerogeni, la situazione è molto migliorata per l'inquinamento da Co, HC, NOx con l'adozione delle mamitte catalitiche.
Considero il risultato positivo fino alle euro 3, dopo sono cominciati ad aumentare i problemi che denunci tu, in particolare un aumento dei consumi e una diminuzione delle prestazioni. Il che aumenta la produzione di CO2 responsabile dell'effetto serra. Peggio ancora la situazione con i diesel, dove DPF et similari hanno di fatto sancito la morte del motore stesso. Non per niente sono arrivati i moderni piccoli turbo a benzina, che spero siano sufficientemente robusti nel lungo periodo... Se a tutto questo aggiungiamo l'aumento dei pesi dovuto alle normative di sicurezza, che tra l'altro su auto globale sono pure diverse e comportano aumento di costi, s comprende come oggi le case automobilistiche arranchino e i modelli siano frutto di sinergie che le rendono tutte uguali, e in cui è l'elettronica a sancire le principali differenze (il dna della Mito... che ha lo stesso telaio di Opel Corsa e Fiat Punto) giacchè pure i motori come la stragrande maggioranza di componenti siano condivisi tra marche diverse.
Citroen montava motori BMW su C3 e DS3, BMW motori Peugeot su Mini, Mercedes motori Renault su Classe A e così via. Le euro 5 e 6 agiscono sui diesel soprattutto, per la questione delle PMx. Sui benzina veramente c'è poco ormai da ridurre. 
Poi c'è la questione inquinamento complessivo, ovvero quanto inquina rottamare veicoli ancora utilizzabili e produrne di altri, ma questo a nessuno interessa rilevarlo. 
L'auto oggi è molto ideologicizzata.


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> In effetti, Oscuro, le ragioni della lotta all'inquinamento sono state perlopiù commerciali. Non c'è stato analogo impegno su altri fronti, per dire.
> Con le normative antinquinamento per esempio si è allontanato per un certo periodo di tempo il rischio "cinese". i costi per ottemperare alle normative nostrane hanno impedito l'importazione di molti modelli asiatici.
> Inoltre si è dato particolarmente spazio al mercato tedesco, su suolo nostrano.
> Non bastasse la svalutazione del marco ad opera euro, anche l'invecchiamento normativo ha fatto la sua parte.
> ...



Danny...basta fare un esempio comparativorendi un motore turbo degli anni 90 un 1.4...aveva intorno i 120 cavalli,consumi ridotti e peso vettura intorno i 900 kg...belvette da 205 km h con accelerazioni intorno ai 7 da 0 a 100.Oggi dopo 25 anni...che sono progettisticamente un eternità....abbiamo motori turbo 1.4 con potenze specifiche fra i 160 cv ed i 200 cv...ma i consumi sono aumentati del 20 o 30 per cento ,pesi intorno a 1100 kg,con prestazioni similari...e allora?Tutto questo sull'altare dell'inquinamento o di interessi commerciali?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se il fine deve essere inquinare meno sono d'accordo.Se c'è una politica seria alle spalle sono d'accordo.*SE SI TRATTA SOLO DI VENDERE AUTO COME ACCADE IN ITALIA NON SONO D'ACCORDO*.E certo non mi rassegno per far ingrassare gli Agnelli....!Io ho tolto catalizzatori e precatalizzatori.....!


pure io.  Sono d'accordo con te sulla speculazione.


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pure io.  Sono d'accordo con te sulla speculazione.


In italia è solo questo.


----------



## perplesso (17 Luglio 2014)

Vabbeh s'è capito che abbiamo fatto comprendere a Calipso che è meglio che si tenga l'auto che ha


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Danny...basta fare un esempio comparativorendi un motore turbo degli anni 90 un 1.4...aveva intorno i 120 cavalli,consumi ridotti e peso vettura intorno i 900 kg...belvette da 205 km h con accelerazioni intorno ai 7 da 0 a 100.Oggi dopo 25 anni...che sono progettisticamente un eternità....abbiamo motori turbo 1.4 con potenze specifiche fra i 160 cv ed i 200 cv...ma i consumi sono aumentati del 20 o 30 per cento ,pesi intorno a 1100 kg,con prestazioni similari...e allora?Tutto questo sull'altare dell'inquinamento o di interessi commerciali?



Non solo. Se guardiamo a fuoristrada e suv... e in teoria alla loro destinazione offroad... praticamente quello che fai oggi con un suv medio lo facevi 50 anni fa con una R4 o una CV.
Sul fronte manutenzione c'è stato un regresso.
La Citroen Ds la smontavi tu con i bulloni facilmente... oggi dovremmo avere autovetture facilmente riparabili in caso di incidente, e invece...
Conti dei carrozzieri sempre più cari, neppure più puoi cambiare una lampadina, per non dire del costo di led e xeno.
Si scarica la batteria? hai una Giulietta? Ti parte tutto, anche la taratura dello sterzo.
Le auto di oggi sono un contratto di assistenza perenne con i concessionari delle case madri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non solo. Se guardiamo a fuoristrada e suv... e in teoria alla loro destinazione offroad... praticamente quello che fai oggi con un suv medio lo facevi 50 anni fa con una R4 o una CV.
> Sul fronte manutenzione c'è stato un regresso.
> La Citroen Ds la smontavi tu con i bulloni facilmente... oggi dovremmo avere autovetture facilmente riparabili in caso di incidente, e invece...
> Conti dei carrozzieri sempre più cari, neppure più puoi cambiare una lampadina, per non dire del costo di led e xeno.
> ...


quando arrivate a parlare delle Porsche, fate uno squillo a Cal, che magari è interessata al Cayenne.
Potrebbe essere interessante anche una Cherokee, entri dentro al super direttamente.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non solo. Se guardiamo a fuoristrada e suv... e in teoria alla loro destinazione offroad... praticamente quello che fai oggi con un suv medio lo facevi 50 anni fa con una R4 o una CV.
> Sul fronte manutenzione c'è stato un regresso.
> La Citroen Ds la smontavi tu con i bulloni facilmente... oggi dovremmo avere autovetture facilmente riparabili in caso di incidente, e invece...
> Conti dei carrozzieri sempre più cari, neppure più puoi cambiare una lampadina, per non dire del costo di led e xeno.
> ...


Verissimo. E quando parte la centralina elettronica? Praticamente uno stipendio (mi dicono).


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

Oh, ma Calipso è andata a comprare la macchina? 'Ndo sta?


----------



## Calipso (17 Luglio 2014)

*Grazie ragazzi!*

Ho suscitato più risposte che con un 3d su sesso!... 
ora me le guardo con calma!!!!!

Baciotti

Cal


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> *Ho suscitato più risposte che con un 3d su sesso*!...
> ora me le guardo con calma!!!!!
> 
> Baciotti
> ...


Guarda che la macchina è una cosa seria. Non ti comprare un catorcio.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Verissimo. E quando parte la centralina elettronica? Praticamente uno stipendio (mi dicono).


Mannò, dipende. Sul discorso che le macchine di annifa pesavano meno pur avendo le stesse prestazioni di oggi mi viene da considerare (così, un pensierino a caso) che si ti sfrociavi con un'A112 Abarth che aveva 70 cavalli ma era una scatoletta di tonno non è che ti ammazzavi, di più.


----------



## Principessa (17 Luglio 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> la vorrei usata... che consumi poco, piccina ma non smart e che costi poco...
> 
> consigli?


Toyota Yaris diesel.

Consuma proprio poco, piccola, facile da guidare e credo che non costi tantissimo usata.

Magari prendine una anche vecchia (+10 anni) ma con pochi km (50000)


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Toyota Yaris diesel.
> 
> Consuma proprio poco, piccola, facile da guidare e credo che non costi tantissimo usata.
> 
> Magari prendine una anche vecchia (+10 anni) ma con pochi km (50000)


Non è male, eppure assemblaggio e carrozzeria in generale a me non garbano....è una jappanese, affidabili si ma nulla di più.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Non è male, eppure assemblaggio e carrozzeria in generale a me non garbano....è una jappanese, *affidabili* si ma nulla di più.


Dici nulla.


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dici nulla.


Ho capito che ti piacciono le jappanesi. Ce l'ho avuta una, mi è pure piaciuta (abbastanza) ma non ne ricomprerò, sicuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ho capito che ti piacciono le jappanesi. Ce l'ho avuta una, mi è pure piaciuta (abbastanza) ma non ne ricomprerò, sicuro.


A ciascuno il suo.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Ma japponesi che? Donne?  Ma poi perche con la j?


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma japponesi che? Donne?  Ma poi perche con la j?


Jappanesi, con la j di jon e la a voluta.

Ma sai che le macchine jappanesi so' un po' come le donne jappanesi, adesso che mi ci fai pensare.


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A ciascuno il suo.


Tu c'hai na faccia da Honda...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Jappanesi, con la j di jon e la a voluta.
> 
> Ma sai che le macchine jappanesi so' un po' come le donne jappanesi, adesso che mi ci fai pensare.


Strette?  (oh è vero...)


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Tu c'hai na faccia da Honda...


Bè, ne ho consigliata una in questo thread, non è che hai fatto questo sforzo sovrumano. Sono macchine spettacolari.


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, ne ho consigliata una in questo thread, non è che hai fatto questo sforzo sovrumano. *Sono macchine spettacolari*.


Ma c'hai pure la moto Honda? Gesù.


----------



## Joey Blow (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma c'hai pure la moto Honda? *Gesù*.


Quella è Ducati.

E non mi copiare.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

Ahahahahahah ha rosicato


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Strette?  (oh è vero...)


E tu che ne sai? Che stai pure oltremanica.


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Quella è Ducati*.
> 
> E non mi copiare.


Ma chi te li fa fare sti sacrifici.

Chi ti copia, lo dico spesso.....oh Gesù...


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> E tu che ne sai? Che stai pure oltremanica.


Il passato mi parla...
Ricordo.
Un accollo.....


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Il passato mi parla...
> Ricordo.
> Un accollo.....


ma che ca'.......che ti sei bevuta?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> ma che ca'.......che ti sei bevuta?


Uuuu figurati...non bevo piu. Giusto una coca cola oggi


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Uuuu figurati...non bevo piu. Giusto una coca cola oggi


Allora hai magnato poco. Di la verità.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Allora hai magnato poco. Di la verità.


Non credo di aver mangiato oggi.  No infatti...


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Non credo di aver mangiato oggi.  No infatti...


Vai subito a spararti qualcosa che abbia zuccheri veloci.

Uè, spararti=mangiarti eh


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Vai subito a spararti qualcosa che abbia zuccheri veloci.
> 
> Uè, spararti=mangiarti eh


Ma la cocacola ne ha


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Ma la cocacola ne ha


Magna per la miseria!

Non è che stai a bere coca zero?
Mi sa che è la caffeina che ti fa sbarellare.


----------



## disincantata (17 Luglio 2014)

Calipso;1374563]Ho suscitato più risposte che con un 3d su sesso!... 
ora me le guardo con calma!!!!!

Baciotti

Cal[/QUOTE]

Ci credo. A  certi  uomini puoi prendere la moglie. ...basta che non gli tocchi l'auto.

a me interessa la sicurezza e che non si fermi.

Pero' mi sono strapentita di aver svenduto una bmw328 bellissima supetaccessoriata con sedili in nappa e cruscotto in radica   perche' era come stare su un divano comodo....ho sbagliato. Unico difetto troppo bassa x portarla al mare dove molte strade sono da rally.


Ho tenuto la mini xche' mi ero ripromesso di non venderla.....un regalo del marito in tempi tranquilli e sereni.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Magna per la miseria!
> 
> Non è che stai a bere coca zero?
> Mi sa che è la caffeina che ti fa sbarellare.


macche zero e zero...io bevo la cocacola vera, quella naturale...che e' sta coca zero? light? extralight? qui poi la fanno alla cigliegia, alla vaniglia, alla menta....
ma che schifo e'?


----------



## JON (17 Luglio 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> macche zero e zero...io bevo la cocacola vera, quella naturale...che e' sta coca zero? light? extralight? qui poi la fanno alla cigliegia, alla vaniglia, alla menta....
> ma che schifo e'?


Non so li, ma qui è ora di cena. Che fai, magni o non magni?


----------



## Fantastica (17 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> ...un regalo del marito in tempi tranquilli e sereni.


Un regalo del marito coi soldi tuoi?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Non so li, ma qui è ora di cena. Che fai, magni o non magni?


Tra un po si...ho fatto il ragu. Faccio la pasta


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Non è male, eppure assemblaggio e carrozzeria in generale a me non garbano....è una jappanese, affidabili si ma nulla di più.


NOn sempre affidabili...eh?
E mi ricordo ben io quei tempi...
Che ti toccava dire al cliente i giappi vogliono sei mesi per mandarti un pezzo...

Robe da matti con i giappi
Rimanevano stupefatti...
Un loro pezzo avariato...volevano vedere...capire...robe da matti...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io giro a metano, spendo poco e non inquino. Mi fanno pure il 50% di sconto sui parcheggi.
> E bisogna pure che vi rassegnate perchè il destino è quello: macchine meno potenti con carburanti alternativi che inquineranno meno. E personalmente spero pure che avvenga presto.


Tutti comunque balle e luoghi comuni.
Come il fatto che i soliti noti, che viaggiano senza mai revisione, tolgono il catalizzatore per fare andare l'auto di più.

A me invece fa piacere che o de riffe o de raffe...anche l'Italia per non finire come la burkina fasu...ha dovuto adeguarsi ai parametri europei...

Sbri...
Le auto oggi consumano meno e sono sempre più potenti...

Non hai idea di che poca resa avevano le auto rispetto ai consumi...un tempo non hai idea...

Vuoi un'idea pensa alle caldaie di casa...
Ecco appunto...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, dipende. Sul discorso che le macchine di annifa pesavano meno pur avendo le stesse prestazioni di oggi mi viene da considerare (così, un pensierino a caso) che si ti sfrociavi con un'A112 Abarth che aveva 70 cavalli ma era una scatoletta di tonno non è che ti ammazzavi, di più.


Ma non è vero che le auto di un tempo pesavano meno...
Ma che cagata galattica...
Ma porco can...

Senti io preparavo anche auto per il rally...e ho ben visto con gli occhi miei...

Le lamiere un tempo erano più spesse, e poca plastica...
Si pensava erroneamente che un auto rigida fosse robusta...invece è pericolosa...

Le auto oggi sono fatte per accartocciarsi e attutire gli impatti...

Le auto di un tempo per avere prestazioni lo avevano solo con lo spreco immenso di carburante...

Spece prima del motore ad iniezione...

Ma robe da non credere alle minchiate che credete

FANNO BENE gli autoriparatori ad incularvi a sangue...


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò, dipende. Sul discorso che le macchine di annifa pesavano meno pur avendo le stesse prestazioni di oggi mi viene da considerare (così, un pensierino a caso) che si ti sfrociavi con un'A112 Abarth che aveva 70 cavalli ma era una scatoletta di tonno non è che ti ammazzavi, di più.


:up:


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2014)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutti comunque balle e luoghi comuni.
> Come il fatto che i soliti noti, che viaggiano senza mai revisione, tolgono il catalizzatore per fare andare l'auto di più.
> 
> A me invece fa piacere che o de riffe o de raffe...anche l'Italia per non finire come la burkina fasu...ha dovuto adeguarsi ai parametri europei...
> ...



Eccolo il coglione.Ma che cazzo ne sai tu di preparatori e di prestazioni?ma lo sai com'è fatto un catalizzatore?ma sei consapevole della vita media di un catalizzatore?prova a togliere un catalizzatore ad un motore turbo e vediamo se la macchina va meglio o va peggio.....Il catalizzatore è un tappo,e verso i 70000 km  quel tappo si ostruisce completamente,prova a parlarne con preparatori o persone che girano in pista ogni domenica,non con il meccanicuccio di paese di una casa madre che è costretto a dirti certe stupidaggini....!Le auto consumano meno?GROSSA STRONZATA,la gestione elettronica dell'iniezione ha migliorato i consumi,ma a parità di cilindrata un 1.2 del 90 rispetto ad una 1.2 di oggi consuma cmq meno....Studiati un pò di meccanica,allarga i tuoi orizzonti,non fare ste figure di merda,che quello inculato a sangue sei solo che tu,d'altronde guarda che con che macchina di merda vai in giro,pensando che sia una gran macchina,quelli della citroen ti hanno visto in faccia e hanno capito tutto....:rotfl:.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è vero che le auto di un tempo pesavano meno...
> Ma che cagata galattica...
> Ma porco can...



Citroen C3 (utilitaria) di mia moglie pesa 1090 kg, Citroen Gs (auto media) 880 kg.
Citroen CX (auto premium) 1330 kg, Giulietta (media) 1340.
La questione pesi l'ha dibattuta anche Quattroruote, Ruoteclassiche più volte, sottolineando come vetture come la Giulia degli anni 60 avessero le stesse prestazioni delle omologhe Giulietta attuali.
Non per niente sull'ultima generazione di vetture presentate di recente si stanno riducendo i pesi con l'ausilio di materiali e leghe leggere.
L'aumento del peso non dipende solo dallo spessore della lamiera (e soprattutto dai materiali di cui è fatta) come dici tu (e se hai preparato auto da rally lo sai)... entrano in gioco tanti fattori, tra cui gli accessori presenti a bordo, dall'alzacristalli (ogni motore 1,5-2 kg), al compressore per l'aria condizionata, fino agli allestimenti interni (plancia, struttura sedili, poggiatesta, autoradio e altoparlanti), poi consideriamo l'aumento della dimensione delle ruote (da una media di 13 oggi si dispone dei 16 anche sulle utilitarie, la Thema degli anni 80 aveva i 14!), della superficie vetrata. In più hai le normative di sicurezza che ti impongono determinate scelte progettuali che aumentano il peso, pensa solo agli urti laterali e all'aumento di larghezza delle portiere che è avvenuto negli anni.
Sali su una Alfetta anni 70 e ti renderai conto di quanto siano piccole e leggere le portiere. Sto parlando di un'auto di categoria medio/alta di 4,30 metri che pesava meno di una grande Punto di oggi...
I consumi sono aumentati anche se i motori hanno accesciuto l'efficienza: oltre all'aumento di peso, ci sono le normative antinquinamento e i relativi dispositivi, in più le ruote grandi oggi in gran voga aumentano i consumi.
Il progresso c'è stato, le auto di oggi sono più guidabili e sicure e inquinano molto meno, oltre a essere mediamente più affidabili, ma a farne le spese sono gli acquirenti, che pagano in più per manutenzione, costi diretti e indiretti (l'aumento di cilindrata e cv comporta l'aumento della tassa di proprietà e dell'assicurazione), ricambi e svalutazione del mezzo. 
L'auto economica da riparare, comprare e mantenere non è stata messa in conto nelle scelte aziendali. Si sono progettata auto sempre più grandi e costose, e il mercato - almeno da noi - lo ha dimostrato, con cali progressivi che durano da anni. Anche sul fronte dell'inquinamento siamo al grottesco: si aggira il problema proponendo auto ibride che hanno DUE motori, batterie da smaltire, una complessità progettuale che anche sulle prime Toyota Prius ha comportato una serie di malfunzionamenti e guasti parecchio fastidiosi.
L'auto economica di oggi dovrebbe avere, a mio parere, una carrozzeria facilmente sostituibile, lamierati facilmente riparabili da un qualsiasi carrozziere, fanaleria condivisa tra più modelli e semplice da installare, batteria, lampadine accessibili, ruote piccole (13-14) per ridurre i consumi e aumentare lo spazio interno (così da avere dimensioni esterne ridotte), verniciatura pastello con poche tinte, allestimento interno componibile (aggiungi e togli quello che vuoi), ridotta superficie vetrata per ridurre la necessità del condizionatore (e colori chiari della carrozzeria), mantenendo la visibilità posteriore (oggi carente su quasi tutte le auto, tanto da rendere necessarie telecamere e sensori)....
Quest'auto non c'è...


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2014)

*danny*



danny ha detto:


> Citroen C3 (utilitaria) di mia moglie pesa 1090 kg, Citroen Gs (auto media) 880 kg.
> Citroen CX (auto premium) 1330 kg, Giulietta (media) 1340.
> La questione pesi l'ha dibattuta anche Quattroruote, Ruoteclassiche più volte, sottolineando come vetture come la Giulia degli anni 60 avessero le stesse prestazioni delle omologhe Giulietta attuali.
> Non per niente sull'ultima generazione di vetture presentate di recente si stanno riducendo i pesi con l'ausilio di materiali e leghe leggere.
> ...




Ma infatti gli esperti di settore,riviste specializzate asseriscono tutti la stessa cosa.Le auto oggi sono SOLO più sicure,fine.


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2014)

*E*

E per sicurezza intendo quella passiva e quella attiva.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non è vero che le auto di un tempo pesavano meno...
> Ma che cagata galattica...
> Ma porco can...
> 
> ...


Ma dove Conte, per carità. Poca plastica sì, ma la auto di allora mica erano carri armati. E se parliamo di utilitarie peggio ancora.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Citroen C3 (utilitaria) di mia moglie pesa 1090 kg, Citroen Gs (auto media) 880 kg.
> Citroen CX (auto premium) 1330 kg, Giulietta (media) 1340.
> La questione pesi l'ha dibattuta anche Quattroruote, Ruoteclassiche più volte, sottolineando come vetture come la Giulia degli anni 60 avessero le stesse prestazioni delle omologhe Giulietta attuali.
> Non per niente sull'ultima generazione di vetture presentate di recente si stanno riducendo i pesi con l'ausilio di materiali e leghe leggere.
> ...


Allora mi trovi d'accordo sull'aumento dei consumi, se montiamo certi motori su certe auto.
Uno dei motivi per cui non ho preso il Cubo fiat, è che monta il motore multijet della punto.
ora su una punto non consuma niente e rende, su una Cubo non rende e consuma un botto.

Non mi trovi d'accordo sui consumi e sui motori.
Allora fino a quando non c'è stata l'iniezione le auto consumavano molto, e inquinavano molto perchè bruciavano poco e male.
Per esempio analizza i fumi di una caldaia di vecchia generazione: fumi neri e caldi, e una di nuova generazione: fumi bianchi ossia vapore acqueo, e 30 gradi...

Veniamo ai ricambi allora...
Oggi abbiamo motori che consumano meno olio, e olii più raffinati.
Quindi meno sostituzioni di oli, filtri ecc..ecc...

Pensa che un tempo era d'uopo avere il cliente che a centomila si rifaceva il motore.
Oggi prima di dover rifare il motore devi farne più di 250mila.
Ed è l'italiano medio che quando l'auto ha problemi seri, e presenti un preventivo che so di 5mila euro, dice la cambio.

Quante auto ventennali vedi in giro? Parlo di targhe con AD...AA...AB...?

L'italiano medio oggi cambia l'auto ogni 5 anni.

Ora per certi versi rimpiango il motore turbo 1.9, ma spiegami come mai allora oggi abbiamo motori da 1.6 che consumano meno e rendono di più.

Sull'auto economica c'è molto da dire.
Oggi è più economico sostituire pezzi che non sistemare alla vecchia maniera 
Perchè "se parano su" le ore di lavoro in carrozzeria.

Infine osserviamo altre cose
Le auto di oggi sono più larghe di quelle di un tempo.

Il motivo per cui non ho preso Berlingo, o nuova Kangoo o Doblò è che queste auto per guadagnare in stabilità ora sono fatte più larghe con tutti i problemi riguardo le nostre carreggiate e parcheggi.


Per me il vero business dell'auto oggi è proprio sui particolari dei pezzi di ricambio tutti specifici 

Ma si usurano meno no?
Io con il vecchio Kangoo, mai sostituita una marmitta, mai rifatta la frizione, per dire...eh?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dove Conte, per carità. Poca plastica sì, ma la auto di allora mica erano carri armati. E se parliamo di utilitarie peggio ancora.


Senti va a vederti questa auto la pesi poi ne parliamo eh?

Poi vai su per un albero e mi racconti come va...eh?


----------



## oscuro (18 Luglio 2014)

*Nooooooooooooo*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora mi trovi d'accordo sull'aumento dei consumi, se montiamo certi motori su certe auto.
> Uno dei motivi per cui non ho preso il Cubo fiat, è che monta il motore multijet della punto.
> ora su una punto non consuma niente e rende, su una Cubo non rende e consuma un botto.
> 
> ...




Ma porca puttana si può parlare di macchine con questo?Berlingo?kangoo doblò.....ma non sono macchine quelle...


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tutti comunque balle e luoghi comuni.
> Come il fatto che i soliti noti, che viaggiano senza mai revisione, tolgono il catalizzatore per fare andare l'auto di più.
> 
> A me invece fa piacere che o de riffe o de raffe...anche l'Italia per non finire come la burkina fasu...ha dovuto adeguarsi ai parametri europei...
> ...


Luoghi comuni un par de ciufoli. Il petrolio non è infinito e se oggi è pensabile avere una macchina che non utilizzi derivati del petrolio come combustibile, no lo è per altri motori. Ne consegue che quelli delle auto saranno i primi a doversi convertire.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> , su una Cubo non rende e consuma un botto.
> 
> Non mi trovi d'accordo sui consumi e sui motori.
> Allora fino a quando non c'è stata l'iniezione le auto consumavano molto, e inquinavano molto perchè bruciavano poco e male.
> ...



Allora, l'iniezione elettronica c'è da decenni, e dal 1993 è praticamente d'obbligo su tutte le auto a benzina a causa dell'entrata in vigore della marmitta catalitica su tutte le auto. L'iniezione elettronica per dire ce l'aveva anche la Uno, che non è da considerarsi auto recente. Ma la stessa Uno nel passaggio da euro 0 a euro 1 ha aumentato, seppur di poco, i consumi. Ho un articolo di Quattroruote dell'epoca (in realtà ho 4R dagli anni 50 a oggi più ruoteclassiche a casa) su questo.
Se parliamo di regolarità, o anche di avviamento a freddo è un'altra cosa. Io sono della generazione che partiva con lo starter, e in quel minuto i consumi e l'inquinamento erano certo da paura.
Sicuramente gli oli di oggi sono più avanzati e richiedono meno sostituzioni, per contro costano un botto e sono specifici per modello. 
I motori che duravano 100.000 km sono quelli degli anni '60, ma direi che se non si parla neppure di grafitaggio oggi possiamo dimenticarci di quel periodo automobilistico profondamente diverso da oggi.
Ma già negli anni 70 le vetture costruite bene macinavano centinaia di migliaia di km: mio padre ebbe una Opel Rekord model 75 con cui fece 240.000 km in pochi anni, venduta circolò ancora sulle strade per lungo tempo. D'altronde a differenza delle italiane del periodo, le straniere avevano il pregio di non alleggerirsi dopo l'acquisto causa corrosione: la mia 132 del 1975 dopo 10 anni era corrosa e vedevo la strada dal sedile, e dopo neppure 110.000 consumava più olio che benzina. L'Alfasud prima serie dopo un anno era maculata di ruggine ovunque. Nel Nordafrica circolano Peugeot 404 e 504 oltre a 305/205 insieme a Mercedes che hanno macinato milioni (probabilmente) di km, come d'altronde a Cuba circolano auto USA anni 50. 
Diciamo che un'auto fatta bene durava anche una volta.
Di auto ventennali a Milano ce ne sono parecchie ancora. Capitano anche targhe MI.... , stando attento noto che l'età media delle auto parcheggiate è sui 8/9 anni. In famiglia abbiamo una Golf del 2000, per dire. Un mio vicino ha un Terrano del 1997. Un auto di 8 anni oggi, se tenuta bene, è ancora moderna e godibile, e neppure ti accorgi che è vecchia. Una Grande Punto del 2005... per dire... ha 9 anni! Ti sembra vecchia?
No, è uguale a quella di adesso. 
Il business sui ricambi specifici: è vero.
Si usurano meno?
No.
Una frizione ti dura 100.000 km come una volta, sulla Picazzo ho dovuto rifarla a quel chilometraggio, su una mia Fiesta del 93 sono andato avanti fino a 170.000 km e l'ho venduta che andava ancora.
Dipende da tanti fattori. E ancor oggi ci sono motori che partono a 100.000 km, cambi che ti lasciano in strada etc etc.
E costano: 13.000 per la sostituzione di un cambio automatico, necessario per guidare 2,2 tonnellate senza troppi sforzi quando ti trovi in coda, sono una cifra allucinante.
E i cambi.... si rompono...
La mia buona valutazione sulle Dacia è legata proprio a questo: sono auto oneste, con pochi fronzoli, quindi adatte a chi non vuole o non può investire nella mobilità automobilistica grandi cifre.
Tanto di cappello per aver introdotto questo settore (auto low cost)  che altre case continuano a snobbare.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Luoghi comuni un par de ciufoli. Il petrolio non è infinito e se oggi è pensabile avere una macchina che non utilizzi derivati del petrolio come combustibile, no lo è per altri motori. Ne consegue che quelli delle auto saranno i primi a doversi convertire.


Questo è un altro paio di maniche comunque.
Se parliamo in grande allora...
Che ne dici dei motori degli aerei?

Io spero nel motore ad idrogeno.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Allora, l'iniezione elettronica c'è da decenni, e dal 1993 è praticamente d'obbligo su tutte le auto a benzina a causa dell'entrata in vigore della marmitta catalitica su tutte le auto. L'iniezione elettronica per dire ce l'aveva anche la Uno, che non è da considerarsi auto recente. Ma la stessa Uno nel passaggio da euro 0 a euro 1 ha aumentato, seppur di poco, i consumi. Ho un articolo di Quattroruote dell'epoca (in realtà ho 4R dagli anni 50 a oggi più ruoteclassiche a casa) su questo.
> Se parliamo di regolarità, o anche di avviamento a freddo è un'altra cosa. Io sono della generazione che partiva con lo starter, e in quel minuto i consumi e l'inquinamento erano certo da paura.
> Sicuramente gli oli di oggi sono più avanzati e richiedono meno sostituzioni, per contro costano un botto e sono specifici per modello.
> I motori che duravano 100.000 km sono quelli degli anni '60, ma direi che se non si parla neppure di grafitaggio oggi possiamo dimenticarci di quel periodo automobilistico profondamente diverso da oggi.
> ...


E come spieghi che a me la frizione è durata 250mila Km?
male per milano, da noi auto così anziane non si vedono.

Poi giusto quel che dici sulla opel
Ma quei motori appunto erano fatti per quelle prestazioni.

Allora sulla Dacia
Diamo tempo al tempo.

Poi ragioniamo no?

parliamo di iniettori?
Hai idea di come si sono evoluti in vent'anni?

Comunque credimi io ho parlato con ingegnere che progetta pezzi per auto.
Ogni pezzo oggi è pensato per svolgere un certo lavoro e poi deteriorarsi no?

Invece un tempo non era così.
Ti faccio un esempio.
Motorini d'accensione: un tempo se ci volevano 15 ampere, montavano motorini da 20.
Oggi montano motorini da 16.

Poi bisogna vedere no?
In ungheria hanno un mercato d'auto usate che viene dalla Germania.
Le opel sono le più cercate.

Mio maestro ha un opel 2.0 comperata che aveva 165mila km.
Ora ne ha 500mila e per lui è come dire a mezza vita...

Comunque sai a ben vedere...
Si possono far funzionare le auto moderne in tanti modi...
fino a portarle a modi elementari...

Basta essere aiutati da bravi elettricisti...che ti bypassano certe cosettine...
anche sulle centraline...eheheheheeheheh...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti va a vederti questa auto la pesi poi ne parliamo eh?
> 
> Poi vai su per un albero e mi racconti come va...eh?
> 
> View attachment 8765


Conte, Dio buono, in america facevano i barconi (e li fanno ancora) qui in europa molto meno ed in Italia affatto o quasi. Su. Ma poi non erano più spesse le lamiere, era che TUTTO era di lamiera. Capito? E' diverso.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, Dio buono, in america facevano i barconi (e li fanno ancora) qui in europa molto meno ed in Italia affatto o quasi. Su. Ma poi non erano più spesse le lamiere, era che TUTTO era di lamiera. Capito? E' diverso.


Allora parlami delle auto che hai smontato...
Ma porca miseria...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora parlami delle auto che hai smontato...
> Ma porca miseria...


Ma mannaggia il veneto sovrano ed i nanetti di merda che cianciano e cianciano, ma secondo te la fiat media di che cazzo di accidenti era fatta fino alla metà buona degli anni novanta? Di lamiera. Fina. Merda, basta che la lavavi troppo e rischiavi di trovarci i buchi nella carrozzeria. Di che cazzo parli? Non è che prima le auto le facessero meglio, usavano quello che era disponibile nell'ottica dell'economia di scala, e questo ripeto qui in Italia era evidentissimo, altrove forse meno, ma sempre quello era. Le auto che ho smontato. Io la testa ti smonto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo è un altro paio di maniche comunque.
> Se parliamo in grande allora...
> Che ne dici dei motori degli aerei?
> 
> Io spero nel motore ad idrogeno.


Infatti per gli aerei, le navi  e i mezzi militari il petrolio deve restare.
Alla lunga troveranno motori alternativi pure per quelli, ma il costo di sostituzione del motore di una petroliera non è lo stesso di quello di una Panda.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma mannaggia il veneto sovrano ed i nanetti di merda che cianciano e cianciano, ma secondo te la fiat media di che cazzo di accidenti era fatta fino alla metà buona degli anni novanta? Di lamiera. Fina. Merda, basta che la lavavi troppo e rischiavi di trovarci i buchi nella carrozzeria. Di che cazzo parli? Non è che prima le auto le facessero meglio, usavano quello che era disponibile nell'ottica dell'economia di scala, e questo ripeto qui in Italia era evidentissimo, altrove forse meno, ma sempre quello era. Le auto che ho smontato. Io la testa ti smonto.


Senti lamiera
Hai la più pallida idea di quanti spessori esistono
e hai la più pallida idea di quante leghe esistono?

Hai presente gli acciai dolci?
E sai almeno di quanti tipi sono?

Esistono un sacco tipi diversi di lamiera...

Ovvio da te esiste solo la latta...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti lamiera
> Hai la più pallida idea di quanti spessori esistono
> e hai la più pallida idea di quante leghe esistono?
> 
> ...


Ciofanni sai cos'è la corrosione passante?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti per gli aerei, le navi  e i mezzi militari il petrolio deve restare.
> Alla lunga troveranno motori alternativi pure per quelli, ma il costo di sostituzione del motore di una petroliera non è lo stesso di quello di una Panda.


Poi basta che domani i cinciuncian si sveglino e dicano voglio vivere come italian...
E crolla tutto...

Petrolio par tuti non ghe xè...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ciofanni sai cos'è la corrosione passante?


Un buso.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un buso.


Un buco. Benissimo. E sai perchè adesso non si forma quasi più tanto che la stragrande maggioranza delle case sulla sorrosione passante grantisce fino a sette anni?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un buco. Benissimo. E sai perchè adesso non si forma quasi più tanto che la stragrande maggioranza delle case sulla sorrosione passante grantisce fino a sette anni?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Scemo si forma a seconda di dove abiti eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Se si forma meno...è solo perchè hai vernici più resistenti...

Oddio se non la vuoi per niente fatti l'auto in inox...

Ci sono anche case che te la garantiscono a vita....ma poi quando fai notare ti dicono...eh ma sei andato troppo al mare...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti per gli aerei, le navi  e i mezzi militari il petrolio deve restare.


E chi lo decide?
Non credi vi sarà un'elite che pretenderà comunque di non rinunciare all'attuale stile di vita?
Allora per la Panda no, ma il carburante per una Ferrari (anche d'epoca), sì?
http://motori.corriere.it/13_novemb...ni-8a636a5c-54e9-11e3-97ba-85563d0298f0.shtml

La mobilità richiede energia, ma il nostro tenore di vita è basato sulla mobilità.
Ridurre questa mobilità ridurrà anche il nostro tenore di vita.
Anche i pomodori e le mele che si comprano al supermercato richiedono carburante per il trasporto.
Tutto quello che abbiamo in casa richiede carburante, o comunque energia.
Anche l'acqua che esce dai rubinetti.
Viene pompata elettricamente. I vecchi pozzi da cui attingevano i nostri nonni sono inquinati: ora si pesca spesso a più di 100 m di profondità.
Tutto il nostro vivere è basato sull'energia e la stragrande maggioranza dell'energia prodotta ora non è rinnovabile.
Anche l'uranio è una risorsa limitata.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Scemo si forma a seconda di dove abiti eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Se si forma meno...è solo perchè hai vernici più resistenti...
> ...


Minchia. Conte funziona che a meno che non abiti in riva al mare e lasci la macchina sulla battigia tutte le notti per qualche anno difficilmente ti ritroverai con le sispensioni mangiate dalla ruggine ed i buchi nella scocca anche abitando a mille metri sul mare con un clima bello secco come succedeva fino a quando piacevano le macchine a te e non erano proprio quei panzer che dici.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia. Conte funziona che a meno che non abiti in riva al mare e lasci la macchina sulla battigia tutte le notti per qualche anno difficilmente ti ritroverai con le sispensioni mangiate dalla ruggine ed i buchi nella scocca anche abitando a mille metri sul mare con un clima bello secco come succedeva fino a quando piacevano le macchine a te e non erano proprio quei panzer che dici.


Quanto pesava na 1800?
Quanto una 131?
Eh?

Poi parlemo..


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E chi lo decide?
> Non credi vi sarà un'elite che pretenderà comunque di non rinunciare all'attuale stile di vita?
> Allora per la Panda no, ma il carburante per una Ferrari (anche d'epoca), sì?
> http://motori.corriere.it/13_novemb...ni-8a636a5c-54e9-11e3-97ba-85563d0298f0.shtml


ma certo che sì, ma quelle sono gocce. Per fare un pieno a un peschereccio(non a una petroliera), ci vogliono centinaia di migliaia di euro di nafta. Gli aerei(non i turbojet) attualmente usano un combustibile con un numero di ottani altissimo perchè, tra l'altro, hanno anche il problema della bassa temperatura in volo, differenza di pressione in alta quota, alta pressione di alimentazione e alta temperatura del motore.
Trovare un combustibile alternativo con le stesse caratteristiche è difficile, forse è più probabile che debbano inventare nuovi motori.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Scemo si forma a seconda di dove abiti eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Se si forma meno...è solo perchè hai *vernici più resistenti...
> ...


Lamiere zincate.
Hai presente la differenza tra la prima serie dell'Alfasud che arrugginiva dopo due mesi e la seconda?


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quanto pesava na 1800?
> Quanto una 131?
> Eh?
> 
> Poi parlemo..



La 131 965 kg.
Una Dacia Sandero 1030.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lamiere zincate.
> Hai presente la differenza tra la prima serie dell'Alfasud che arrugginiva dopo due mesi e la seconda?


Precisiamo una cosa.
Non mi sono mai occupato di carrozzeria, ma solo di meccanica.

La carrozzeria la conosco così io:
Per la preparazione rally.

Ora lì bisogna stare molto attenti, perchè devi rinforzare tutta la scocca con opportuni punti di saldatura
ed è un lavoraccio immane.

Ma poi hai anche la scocca che pesa venti kili di più.

Dico solo che se io premo con un pollice su un cofano di un auto moderna, il cofano o il parafango si piega...tu prova con un parafango della 1800. Non si parla di cm di spessore, ma di decimi di millimetro.

Oggi si possono stampare lamiere calibrando l'ordine di un centesimo di millimetro.

Poi ci sono appunto un sacco di leghe diverse.

Per assurdo facciamo un auto in duralluminio?
Sarà leggerissima, ma occhio che se schianti muori...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La 131 965 kg.
> Una Dacia Sandero 1030.



La 1800?


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per assurdo facciamo un auto in duralluminio?
> Sarà leggerissima, ma occhio che se schianti muori...


Land Rover Defender, carrozzeria in alluminio.
Audi a8 telaio in alluminio.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Land Rover Defender, carrozzeria in alluminio.
> Audi a8 telaio in alluminio.


E come va la faccenda?
Vale la pena?


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La 1800?


La 1800 non c'era.
O 1300 o 1600.
I pesi erano simili.


----------



## danny (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E come va la faccenda?
> Vale la pena?


Costa parecchio di più.
Pesa la metà.
Per il resto... ci vogliono gli ingegneri per risponderti.
Non è un argomento da questo forum e non ho le competenze adeguate
Qui qualche accenno di risposta lo puoi trovare
http://www.ing.unitn.it/~colombo/ziodino/HTML/4.htm


----------



## lothar57 (18 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti per gli aerei, le navi  e i mezzi militari il petrolio deve restare.
> Alla lunga troveranno motori alternativi pure per quelli, ma il costo di sostituzione del motore di una petroliera non è lo stesso di quello di una Panda.


ecco le navi,nessuno ci pensa...le fumate nere che fanno...quanto inquinano e consumano??
Per avere un paragone,il mio motore marino,521cc,2 tempi,a manetta non fa'3km a litro....


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2014)

Non c'entra na sega, ma da stamattina ho tirato quei 700 km (e ora mi rilasso) e a tratti sono stata sui 195 km/h in scioltezza...  che meraviglia...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La 1800 non c'era.
> O 1300 o 1600.
> I pesi erano simili.


Senti io parlo di auto anni 50 e 60
In ordine abbiamo la 1500, la 1800, la 2100, e la famigerata 2300.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiat_1800

Parlo di ste cose qui.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Costa parecchio di più.
> Pesa la metà.
> Per il resto... ci vogliono gli ingegneri per risponderti.
> Non è un argomento da questo forum e non ho le competenze adeguate
> ...


Si mi informo danny, sono curioso di ste cose...
Ma in ogni caso il tema è in topic non trovi?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non c'entra na sega, ma da stamattina ho tirato quei 700 km (e ora mi rilasso) e a tratti sono stata sui 195 km/h in scioltezza...  che meraviglia...


Con che auto?


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Con che auto?


Passat...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Passat...


Ma 195 non è pericoloso?


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma 195 non è pericoloso?


La strada era talmente libera e dritta che ci sono arrivata senza rendermene conto...poi ho guardato a quanto andavo e mi sono regolata...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La strada era talmente libera e dritta che ci sono arrivata senza rendermene conto...poi ho guardato a quanto andavo e mi sono regolata...


A me fa impressione sai quanta strada fa ai 180 un auto nel tuo tempo di reazione...
Ancora mi sogno la notte di quella volta ad Asti siamo riusciti a fermarci per un soffio...
Ma il tamponamento di quella mattina...

Da allora io vado sempre piano e sto lontano dalle altre auto...

Vediamo in lontananza una lucina rossa di auto e freniamo...e sta auto incastrata nel tamponamento diventa gigante...

Poi ho fatto il calcolo: in un secondo a quella velocità l'auto fa 300 m....


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me fa impressione sai quanta strada fa ai 180 un auto nel tuo tempo di reazione...
> Ancora mi sogno la notte di quella volta ad Asti siamo riusciti a fermarci per un soffio...
> Ma il tamponamento di quella mattina...
> 
> ...


No no, ma infatti era autostrada completamente vuota!!!
Se no col piffero!!!


----------



## lothar57 (18 Luglio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me fa impressione sai quanta strada fa ai 180 un auto nel tuo tempo di reazione...
> Ancora mi sogno la notte di quella volta ad Asti siamo riusciti a fermarci per un soffio...
> Ma il tamponamento di quella mattina...
> 
> ...


ma nn devi pensare a queste cose... oltre i 220 ci sono andato spesso.piu'che altro l'autostrada sembra a 1corsia,perche'si stringe a livello visivo...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma nn devi pensare a queste cose... oltre i 220 ci sono andato spesso.piu'che altro l'autostrada sembra a 1corsia,perche'si stringe a livello visivo...


Non mi ricordo l'anno ma guarda che fu una cosa MAI vista
Lothar se non siamo svelti a scendere dall'auto e buttarci fuori dalla careggiata...
Chissà come finivamo...infatti poco dopo la nostra auto fu battuta da un'altra...e non hai idea di come si accartocciano...
Infine i camion...cioè il camion ha investito la colonna...e le auto andavano una sopra l'altra...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> La strada era talmente libera e dritta che ci sono arrivata senza rendermene conto...poi ho guardato a quanto andavo e mi sono regolata...


Se ti capita spesso ti consiglio un accessorio che si chiama cruise control.


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non c'entra na sega, ma da stamattina ho tirato quei 700 km (e ora mi rilasso) e a tratti sono stata sui 195 km/h in scioltezza...  che meraviglia...


Nicka però è pericoloso... anche in autostrada.. i tempi di reazione e poi basta una distrazione... più che altro non per te...ma perché non sai chi trovi...


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se ti capita spesso ti consiglio un accessorio che si chiama cruise control.


Di norma i tratti che faccio non sono così liberi...e se si raggiungono i 110 in terza corsia è già tanto...
Oggi è stato proprio un caso...


----------



## Nicka (18 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Nicka però è pericoloso... anche in autostrada.. i tempi di reazione e poi basta una distrazione... più che altro non per te...ma perché non sai chi trovi...


Lo so bene...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Nicka però è pericoloso... anche in autostrada.. i tempi di reazione e poi basta una distrazione... più che altro non per te...ma perché non sai chi trovi...


Si ok...
Ma ti giuro che quella volta dei 180 eravamo con un BMW.
Neanche te ne accorgi.

Te ne accorgi quando ti devi fermare.

Da allora io non ho più corso. 
Non riesco a ricordare la data...ma fu terribile...perchè c'era la nebbia...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Di norma i tratti che faccio non sono così liberi...e se si raggiungono i 110 in terza corsia è già tanto...
> Oggi è stato proprio un caso...


Ma ok, nessuno ti dice niente...
Io ho solo detto che dopo aver provato una certa esperienza...
Mi sono spaventato eh?


----------

